# Carpi-Milan: domenica 6 dicembre ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Carpi-Milan, domenica 6 dicembre 2015, ore 20.45.

Dopo la gara vinta in Tim Cup il Milan incontra la neopromossa Carpi.

La gara è in programma domenica 6 dicembre 2015 alle ore 20.45.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle 20.45 di domenica 6 dicembre 2015.

A seguire le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti e sull'arbitro. Le formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la gara.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Tre punti da fare assolutamente.


----------



## Snake (1 Dicembre 2015)

se non è sabato è domenica, se non è domenica è lunedì ma sempre di sera giochiamo, ma è una cosa pazzesca.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se non è sabato è domenica, se non è domenica è lunedì ma sempre di sera giochiamo, ma è una cosa pazzesca.



...potere delle TV.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2015)

Giocare al Mapei di questa stagione in notturna è allucinante, nebbia quasi sicura.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Dicembre 2015)

Una volta erano le squadre impegnate in Champions a giocare sempre il sabato o la domenica sera. 
Misteri della vita.


----------



## de sica (2 Dicembre 2015)

Questa è da vincere assolutamente. Inutile dire che ho molti dubbi che lo faremo. Francamente è ora di cacciare le cosidette, e giocare da squadra più forte. Ovviamente con il modulo giusto mister!


----------



## Denni90 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Dentro i titolari e sotterriamoli!


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2015)

Sarà meno facile di quanto si possa immaginare.

Attenzione a quel cesso di Zaccardo.


----------



## Kazarian88 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Gol di Borriello su assist di Zaccardo quotato 1.01


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2015)

Esigo che la squadra entri con la stessa testa dell'ultima partita seria giocata.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Dicembre 2015)

domenica sera. Maledetti. Mai che giochiamo alle 3.


----------



## Cizzu (2 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> domenica sera. Maledetti. Mai che giochiamo alle 3.



Che differenza vi fa?


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Che differenza vi fa?



io preferisco domenica sera, anche perché se era di pomeriggio me la perdevo


----------



## Cizzu (2 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io preferisco domenica sera, anche perché se era di pomeriggio me la perdevo



ah quindi son discorsi puramente personali


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> ah quindi son discorsi puramente personali



nel mio caso si


----------



## 666psycho (2 Dicembre 2015)

evitiamo di fare figure come contro il crotone, please!


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> evitiamo di fare figure come contro il crotone, please!



Non andare nel panico!

Giocheremo con tutt' altra mentalità e sopratutto con tutt' altri giocatori. KEEP CALM!


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2015)

*Il Carpi giovecè pomeriggio, alle ore 18.00, sarà impegnato anch'esso per il quarto turno di Coppa Italia a Modena, contro il Vicenza.*


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Vediamo di non fare i pagliacci.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Che differenza vi fa?



Anche io preferisco si giochi di sera, il pomeriggio solitamente mi guardo Diretta Goal..


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Il Carpi giovecè pomeriggio, alle ore 18.00, sarà impegnato anch'esso per il quarto turno di Coppa Italia a Modena, contro il Vicenza.*



Ecco perchè giocare di domenica sera è il minimo, già tanto non ci abbiano messo di lunedi.


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2015)

*Sky: contro il Carpi si tornerà al 4-4-2*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Dicembre 2015)

Se col Crotone abbiamo fatto 'sta figura...


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se col Crotone abbiamo fatto 'sta figura...



ma con la Samp ne abbiamo fatti 4, erano tutti riserve contro iĺ Crotone,se sono talmente scarsi che ci possiamo fare


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Dicembre 2015)

ci sarà da soffrire ma speriamo di portare a casa i 3 punti... il Napoli qui ha pareggiato


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2015)

Mr 170Milioni

Abate Alex Romagnoli Antonelli

Cerci Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura

Adriano Niang​

Tutti sanno quanto sia anti-Adriano ma mi sono un po' ricreduto, al momento dà più garanzie di Bacca.


----------



## de sica (2 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mr 170Milioni
> 
> Abate Alex Romagnoli Antonelli
> 
> ...



Più che altro bacca va messo ogni tanto in panchina, almeno non ti sbaglia quei gol a tu per tu col portiere


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mr 170Milioni
> 
> Abate Alex Romagnoli Antonelli
> 
> ...



Al momento questa è la formazione titolare, quasi senza ricambi: 1 punta, 1 centrocampista interno, 2 terzini e forse 1 centrale di difesa,

alla tua formazione sarei curioso di sostituire Montolivo con un Bertolacci in forma.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma con la Samp ne abbiamo fatti 4, erano tutti riserve contro iĺ Crotone,se sono talmente scarsi che ci possiamo fare



Maccome? Quelli "talmente scarsi" non bastavano e avanzavano per dominare il Crotone?


----------



## Cizzu (2 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tutti sanno quanto sia anti-Adriano ma mi sono un po' ricreduto, al momento dà più garanzie di Bacca.



Luiz Adriano è davvero un gran giocatore. Come avete fatto a sottostimarlo così tanto..


----------



## kolao95 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Non scherziamo. Bacca titolare tutta la vita, seppur Luiz sia più in forma al momento.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2015)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Maccome? Quelli "talmente scarsi" non bastavano e avanzavano per dominare il Crotone?



pensavo che bastassero..evidentemente sono scarsi all'inverosimile


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Al momento questa è la formazione titolare, quasi senza ricambi: 1 punta, 1 centrocampista interno, 2 terzini e forse 1 centrale di difesa,
> 
> alla tua formazione sarei curioso di sostituire Montolivo con un Bertolacci in forma.



Montolivo è il centrocampista che ha un po di geometrie, fino a quando non si va sul mercato a prendere un giocatore di livello con caratteristiche di regia lui deve giocare sempre, da noi fa la differenza..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Montolivo è il centrocampista che ha un po di geometrie, fino a quando non si va sul mercato a prendere un giocatore di livello con caratteristiche di regia lui deve giocare sempre, da noi fa la differenza..



sI, infatti sarei curioso, Bertolacci dovrebbe garantire più dinamismo e un filo più di creatività e imprevedibilità,
Monto garantisce buona copertura tattica, ormai è assodato superiore a De Jong, e geometrie, non so con chi ci guadagna di più la squadra


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> sI, infatti sarei curioso, Bertolacci dovrebbe garantire più dinamismo e un filo più di creatività e imprevedibilità,
> Monto garantisce buona copertura tattica, ormai è assodato superiore a De Jong, e geometrie, non so con chi ci guadagna di più la squadra



Io farei giocare entrambi insieme, anche se mi dispiace per Kucka, che può comunque venir buono a destra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io farei giocare entrambi insieme, anche se mi dispiace per Kucka, che può comunque venir buono a destra.



Chiaramente giocheranno insieme, quando Bertolacci starà bene


----------



## DannySa (2 Dicembre 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Luiz Adriano è davvero un gran giocatore. Come avete fatto a sottostimarlo così tanto..



Avere uno così in forma dalla panchina è tanta roba, pensare che se Balotelli tornasse un pelo decente con Menez a pieno regime avremmo una panchina di tutto rispetto, il problema sono quei giocatori che non servono a nulla ma sono ancora sotto contratto (quelli visti ieri sera) e la mancanza di qualità in mezzo che si è notata meno appena quei 2-3 uomini in mezzo hanno potuto giocare in un modulo a loro più congeniale.
Se riusciamo a chiudere bene l'anno io mi aspetto qualcosa in mezzo a gennaio, basterebbe anche un Witsel per dare ulteriori geometrie alla squadra, a fine anno poi si smantella l'umido che abbiamo.


----------



## folletto (2 Dicembre 2015)

442, squadra corta come col genoa e


----------



## Aron (2 Dicembre 2015)

Inutile illudersi che il 4-4-2 diventi il modulo principale.
Ci sono Balotelli e Menez, ci sarà Boateng e secondo me pure Perotti.
Troppi per il 4-4-2.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Dicembre 2015)

Più difficile di quanto possa sembrare questa sfida, in casa con le big hanno sempre fatto grandi prestazioni, ci sarà da sudare.


----------



## Casnop (3 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> sI, infatti sarei curioso, Bertolacci dovrebbe garantire più dinamismo e un filo più di creatività e imprevedibilità,
> Monto garantisce buona copertura tattica, ormai è assodato superiore a De Jong, e geometrie, non so con chi ci guadagna di più la squadra


Montolivo con Bertolacci insieme, almeno sino a quando il mercato, o un Locatelli che capisce che dopo Donnarumma tutto e' possibile, non dicono che per il capitano e' giunta l'ora di cedere il passo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2015)

MA Bertolacci torna ? 

e in mezzo quindi chi gioca ? Bertolacci Kucka montolivo Jack ?


----------



## J&B (3 Dicembre 2015)

A gennaio Boateng toglierà il posto a Bertolacci


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> MA Bertolacci torna ?
> 
> e in mezzo quindi chi gioca ? Bertolacci Kucka montolivo Jack ?



No penso che fino a Natale non può allenarsi, credo.

Comunque Berto sulla fascia no, ha troppo un fisichetto.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Bertolacci credo andrà in panca al massimo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Dicembre 2015)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport, contro il Carpi ritornera' titolare Bacca in attacco e sara' affiancato da uno tra Niang e Luiz Adriano.*


----------



## Jack28 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Bertolacci ho sentito che dovrebbe recuperare questa o la prossima e quello a lasciargli il posto sarà Kucka secondo me

il punto della questione è che Miha vede Niang proprio una seconda punta e questo secondo me esclude la nostra miglior coppia d'attacco possibile ossia Carlitos e LA. Niang messo a destra con Bonaventura a sinistra sarebbe perfetto anche se forse un pò troppo sbilaciati.


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2015)

*Designato l'arbitro di Carpi - Milan. E' Irrati.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport, contro il Carpi ritornera' titolare Bacca in attacco e sara' affiancato da uno tra Niang e Luiz Adriano.*



Come lo togli un giocatore che nelle ultime 2 partite ha fatto 3 gol? Non ti azzardare Sinisa


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Come lo togli un giocatore che nelle ultime 2 partite ha fatto 3 gol? Non ti azzardare Sinisa



Stessa cosa vale per Adriano. Io darei fiducia proprio alla coppia Adriano-Niang viste le loro precedenti prestazioni


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa vale per Adriano. Io darei fiducia proprio alla coppia Adriano-Niang viste le loro precedenti prestazioni



Esattamente


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport, contro il Carpi ritornera' titolare Bacca in attacco e sara' affiancato da uno tra Niang e Luiz Adriano.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro di Carpi - Milan. E' Irrati.*





.


----------



## Jack28 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Bacca deve giocare in coppia con Luiz Adriano. Il punto è che Bacca è 2/3 spanne sopra al brasiliano anche se quest'ultimo è un buonissimo giocatore però non credo che Sinisa sia così masochista da tenere fuori il suo miglior giocatore, almeno credo.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (3 Dicembre 2015)

Siete pronti a fare un altra figura da escrementi?


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2015)

Avete visto questa sera la nebbia in tim cup? Lo ripeto, giocare in quella zona di sera in questa stagione è una decisione di calendario totalmente sconsiderata visto il rischio alto.


----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Dicembre 2015)

I due più in forma, attualmente, sono Niang e Adriano, sarebbe sensato far giocare loro.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2015)

*Tuttosport: Carpi - Milan potrebbe essere anticipata alle 18 a causa del rischio nebbia serale.*


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Dicembre 2015)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di Carpi-Milan secondo Sportmediaset:

Carpi (4-4-1-1): Belec; Zaccardo, Romagnoli, Gagliolo, Letizia; Pasciuti, Cofie, Lollo, Martinho; Matos; Borriello.


Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Cerci, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang. *


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Carpi - Milan potrebbe essere anticipata alle 18 a causa del rischio nebbia serale.*



Menomale, già vedere in campo Montolivo e compagnia cantante è agghiacciante, con la nebbia diventerebbe un horror


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Carpi - Milan potrebbe essere anticipata alle 18 a causa del rischio nebbia serale.*



Ma chi fa i calendari a cosa pensa?! Sono cose cosi scontate, in Emilia non si può giocare di sera nei mesi invernali, è logico!


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma chi fa i calendari a cosa pensa?! Sono cose cosi scontate, in Emilia non si può giocare di sera nei mesi invernali, è logico!



anche alle 18 è un rischio


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche alle 18 è un rischio



Certamente! Bastava non mettere il Carpi a giocare la coppa Italia il giovedi e si sarebbe potuta giocare la Domenica pomeriggio.


----------



## Milan7champions (4 Dicembre 2015)

Zaccardo


----------



## Victorss (4 Dicembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa vale per Adriano. Io darei fiducia proprio alla coppia Adriano-Niang viste le loro precedenti prestazioni



Adriano martedì é uscito dal campo completamente distrutto ha giocato 120 minuti correndo anche per gli altri scarponi..giusto che inizi dalla panchina in favore di un Bacca fresco e riposato che ricordiamoci non ha riposato nemmeno dopo la sosta nazionali giocando appena rientrato, ci sta un lieve calo anche se secondo me contro la samp pur non incidendo ha lavorato moltissimo per la squadra. Niang é insostituibile titolare fisso per quello che sta mostrando. Non sono d'accordo con chi dice che lo farebbe giocare esterno, il suo ruolo é la seconda punta e si vede, non é un caso che quando gioca punta segna e gioca partite mostruose.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Adriano martedì é uscito dal campo completamente distrutto ha giocato 120 minuti correndo anche per gli altri scarponi..giusto che inizi dalla panchina in favore di un Bacca fresco e riposato che ricordiamoci non ha riposato nemmeno dopo la sosta nazionali giocando appena rientrato, ci sta un lieve calo anche se secondo me contro la samp pur non incidendo ha lavorato moltissimo per la squadra. Niang é insostituibile titolare fisso per quello che sta mostrando. Non sono d'accordo con chi dice che lo farebbe giocare esterno, il suo ruolo é la seconda punta e si vede, non é un caso che quando gioca punta segna e gioca partite mostruose.



Tranquillo che Bacca tornerà a essere osannato già domenica sera. E' da pazzi panchinarlo.


----------



## [email protected] (4 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Menomale, già vedere in campo Montolivo e compagnia cantante è agghiacciante, con la nebbia diventerebbe un horror



forse potrebbe essere meglio, così non li vediamo del tutto......


----------



## Victorss (4 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che Bacca tornerà a essere osannato già domenica sera. E' da pazzi panchinarlo.


Davvero..é l unico "quasi campione" che abbiamo..


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Menomale, già vedere in campo Montolivo e compagnia cantante è agghiacciante, con la nebbia diventerebbe un horror



Un horror eh...beh lo zombie in effetti già c'è.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Menomale, già vedere in campo Montolivo e compagnia cantante è agghiacciante, con la nebbia diventerebbe un horror



Invece credo che sia un esplicita richiesta di Galliani giocare con la nebbia, almeno riesce a nascondere la squadra che ha costruito con 90 milioni


----------



## Victorss (4 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un horror eh...beh lo zombie in effetti già c'è.



La battuta é bella ci mancherebbe..però io davvero non lo vedo cosi male Montolivo, ANZI..


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> La battuta é bella ci mancherebbe..però io davvero non lo vedo cosi male Montolivo, ANZI..



Era più una battutta infatti.

Io sono uno di quelli che sopporta di più.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2015)

*le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset

Carpi (4-4-1-1): Belec; Zaccardo, Romagnoli, Gagliolo, Letizia; Pasciuti, Cofie, Lollo, Martinho; Matos; Borriello.
A disp.: Benussi, Brkic, Wallace, Gabriel Silva, Marrone, Lazzari, Di Gaudio, Wilczek, Mbakogu, Lasagna. All.: Castori 
Squalificati: - 
Indisponibili: Fedele, Spolli, Bubnjic, Bianco

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Cerci, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang. 
A disp.: Abbiati, Calabria, Zapata, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Poli, José Mauri, De Jong, Nocerino, Honda, Suso, Luiz Adriano. All.: Mihajlovic 
Squalificati: - 
Indisponibili: Menez, Balotelli, Diego Lopez, Bertolacci, Antonelli*


----------



## Tobi (5 Dicembre 2015)

Bisogna vincere. Formazione buonissima


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Dicembre 2015)

con la formazione titolare questi qua li dobbiamo scherzare, forza


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Dicembre 2015)

La panchina è qualcosa d'agghiacciante, tolto forse L.Adriano non c'è nessuno che si possa mettere in campo a partita in corso in grado di dare una svolta alla gara, e tutti sappiamo quanto siano importanti nel calcio odierno i subentri nel caso si riscontrino difficoltà.

A gennaio 7 di loro andrebbero ceduti:

Zapata, Rodrigo Ely, José Mauri, De Jong, Nocerino, Honda, Suso,


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (5 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La panchina è qualcosa d'agghiacciante, tolto forse L.Adriano non c'è nessuno che si possa mettere in campo a partita in corso in grado di dare una svolta alla gara, e tutti sappiamo quanto siano importanti nel calcio odierno i subentri nel caso si riscontrino difficoltà.
> 
> A gennaio 7 di loro andrebbero ceduti:
> 
> Zapata, Rodrigo Ely, José Mauri, De Jong, Nocerino, Honda, Suso,



sono anni che ogni sessione di mercato dobbiamo disfarci di 7-8 giocatori, e puntualmente ce li ritroviamo sempre lì in rosa , o meglio certi addirittura in campo


----------



## Didaco (5 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La panchina è qualcosa d'agghiacciante, tolto forse L.Adriano non c'è nessuno che si possa mettere in campo a partita in corso in grado di dare una svolta alla gara, e tutti sappiamo quanto siano importanti nel calcio odierno i subentri nel caso si riscontrino difficoltà.
> 
> A gennaio 7 di loro andrebbero ceduti:
> 
> Zapata, Rodrigo Ely, José Mauri, De Jong, Nocerino, Honda, Suso,



Purtroppo le uniche riserve con un minimo di utilità, a parte Luis Adriano, sono gli indisponibili.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque non so voi ma io questa la vedo come una grossa partita trappola, qua il Napoli non ha vinto, il torino ha perso, l Inter ha vinto con un rigore all ultimo secondo, boh non ho belle sensazioni, spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La panchina è qualcosa d'agghiacciante, tolto forse L.Adriano non c'è nessuno che si possa mettere in campo a partita in corso in grado di dare una svolta alla gara, e tutti sappiamo quanto siano importanti nel calcio odierno i subentri nel caso si riscontrino difficoltà.
> 
> A gennaio 7 di loro andrebbero ceduti:
> 
> Zapata, Rodrigo Ely, José Mauri, De Jong, Nocerino, Honda, Suso,



aggiungi anche poli


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Dicembre 2015)

*I convocati del Milan:
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri (97). 

DIFENSORI: Abate, Alex, Calabria, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Romagnoli, Zapata. 

Centrocampisti: Bonaventura, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Suso.

Attaccanti: Bacca, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Niang.


----------



## J&B (5 Dicembre 2015)

Contro il Carpi dovrebbero bastare.


----------



## Kaladin85 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Ma alla fine a che ora si gioca?


----------



## J&B (5 Dicembre 2015)

Aspettano che si pronunci la Conferenza Mondiale sul clima


----------



## kolao95 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque io ho letto che potrebbe essere anticipata pure alle 15.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque io ho letto che potrebbe essere anticipata pure alle 15.



Sarebbe la scelta piu sensata


----------



## Ciachi (5 Dicembre 2015)

...a quanto è data L' esultanza di SBorriello??....


----------



## Kazarian88 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Si vabbe ma lo dicono 5 minuti prima dell'inizio?


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> ...a quanto è data L' esultanza di SBorriello??....



Zaccardo ci segna


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque io ho letto che potrebbe essere anticipata pure alle 15.



spero di no


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Invece credo che sia un esplicita richiesta di Galliani giocare con la nebbia, almeno riesce a nascondere la squadra che ha costruito con 90 milioni



una bella idea, 90 milioni che scompaiono tra la nebbia


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

*Carpi Milan: le probabili formazioni

Carpi (4-4-1-1): Belec; Zaccardo, S. Romagnoli, Gagliolo, Letizia; Pasciuti, Cofie, Lollo, Martinho; Matos; Borriello.
A disp.: Brkic, Gabriel Silva, Spolli, Marrone, Lazzari, Di Gaudio, Mbakogu, Lasagna. All.: Castori 
Squalificati: - 
Indisponibili: Fedele, Bubnjic, Bianco

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, A. Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Cerci, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang. 
A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, Zapata, Mexes, Poli, José Mauri, De Jong, Honda, Suso, Luiz Adriano. All.: Mihajlovic 
Squalificati: - 
Indisponibili: Menez, Balotelli, Diego Lopez, Bertolacci, Antonelli*


----------



## sion (6 Dicembre 2015)

certo non vincere oggi ce ne vuole...


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Quindi è stasera la partita??


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Quindi è stasera la partita??



Sì, confermato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Dicembre 2015)

Si giocherà sotto un nebbione stasera, vincere non sarà banale


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Possiamo recuperare altri punti su Roma e Napoli... dai Milan


----------



## Jino (6 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Possiamo recuperare altri punti su Roma e Napoli... dai Milan



Le prossime tre partite sono decisive, inutile nascondersi, fare nove punti significa mettersi delle condizioni di partecipare alla bagarre che c'è li per i posti uefa.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Partita da non fallire, daiiiii


----------



## LukeLike (6 Dicembre 2015)

In virtù dei risultati che stanno maturando in questa giornata (pareggio della Roma e sconfitta Napoli) e il prossimo turno favorevole (Juventus-Fiorentina, Napoli-Roma, Milan-Verona) è ancora più obbligatorio vincere stasera. Giocando anche di schifo magari, basta che ci si costringe a fare 3 punti in questa e nella prossima gara.


----------



## DannySa (6 Dicembre 2015)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> In virtù dei risultati che stanno maturando in questa giornata (pareggio della Roma e sconfitta Napoli) e il prossimo turno favorevole (Juventus-Fiorentina, Napoli-Roma, Milan-Verona) è ancora più obbligatorio vincere stasera. Giocando anche di schifo magari, basta che ci si costringe a fare 3 punti in questa e nella prossima gara.



Assolutamente.
Stasera conta solo vincere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Dicembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> Stasera conta solo vincere.



Sinceramente ste frasi fatte mi hanno un po stufato e sono pericolose,
conta solo vincere se giochi contro Juve o Barcellona, 
dove pensiamo d'andare se non vinciamo bene contro il Carpi?


----------



## LukeLike (6 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ste frasi fatte mi hanno un po stufato e sono pericolose,
> conta solo vincere se giochi contro Juve o Barcellona,
> dove pensiamo d'andare se non vinciamo bene contro il Carpi?



Non sono d'accordo. L'Inter non ha vinto bene col Carpi, eppure è là, in testa alla classifica. Il Napoli non ha proprio vinto col Carpi, eppure è là, in lotta per lo scudetto. Bisogna considerare tante cose, non soltanto il tenore dell'avversario.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Dicembre 2015)

Speriamo, non mi sento molto tranquillo.


----------



## DannySa (6 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ste frasi fatte mi hanno un po stufato e sono pericolose,
> conta solo vincere se giochi contro Juve o Barcellona,
> dove pensiamo d'andare se non vinciamo bene contro il Carpi?



Ti ripeto che voglio i 3 punti.
Per la classifica, per attaccarci il più possibile al treno delle altre (noi non abbiamo il biglietto quindi ci fermiamo prima) e per vedere se la società interverrà a gennaio per provare a fare qualcosa.
Queste le mie speranze.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Dicembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto che voglio i 3 punti.
> Per la classifica, per attaccarci il più possibile al treno delle altre (noi non abbiamo il biglietto quindi ci fermiamo prima) e per vedere se la società interverrà a gennaio per provare a fare qualcosa.
> Queste le mie speranze.



Tutto corretto, se non vinciamo oggi sapremo di essere condannati a un campionato di mezza classifica,

però ciò non esclude il fatto che contro una delle squadre più deboli della serie A si debba pretendere una vittoria netta sotto il profilo del gioco.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Speriamo, non mi sento molto tranquillo.



...se non vinciamo con il Carpi non meritiamo nulla.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Dicembre 2015)

stasera o goleada o si soffre parecchio.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> stasera o goleada o si soffre parecchio.



Beh non è che ci siano grandi altre vie...

Escludendo il 3-0 casalingo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2015)

Raga questa sera occorre vincere ... Arriveremo a ridosso delle prime ..


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Vittoria ad ogni costo


----------



## Blu71 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Non vincere questa sera sarebbe imperdonabile.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Sempre più convinto che stasera la piazzi Bacca. Quasi quasi una puntata su Bwin la faccio.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sempre più convinto che stasera la piazzi Bacca. Quasi quasi una puntata su Bwin la faccio.



Io prima di fare quasiasi scommessa o previsione aspetterei di vedere le condizioni climatiche.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Dicembre 2015)

Impensabile non vincere.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io prima di fare quasiasi scommessa o previsione aspetterei di vedere le condizioni climatiche.



E' vero. Eventuali condizioni climatiche cattive rischierebbero di danneggiare la squadra col tasso tecnico più elevato ed il gioco più spumeggiante (il Carpi).
No dai, provocazioni a parte, non è che noi facciamo questo bel fraseggio palla a terra con azioni ben costruite, quindi le condizioni climatiche non sarebbero una scusa, perché danneggerebbero tanto noi quanto loro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io prima di fare quasiasi scommessa o previsione aspetterei di vedere le condizioni climatiche.



Si sa nulla di com'è la situazione?


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Impensabile dominare il carpi al Braglia.



Fix'd.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Dicembre 2015)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> E' vero. Eventuali condizioni climatiche cattive rischierebbero di danneggiare la squadra col tasso tecnico più elevato ed il gioco più spumeggiante (il Carpi).
> No dai, provocazioni a parte, non è che noi facciamo questo bel fraseggio palla a terra con azioni ben costruite, quindi le condizioni climatiche non sarebbero una scusa, perché danneggerebbero tanto noi quanto loro.



E' diverso, se non ci si vede niente finisce 0 a o, è matematico.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

La Samp è talmente scarsa che se stasera non vinciamo sarà la conferma che quella di sabato scorso è stata l'ennesima allucinazione


----------



## Aragorn (6 Dicembre 2015)

Sento puzza di pareggio


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Tutto corretto, se non vinciamo oggi sapremo di essere condannati a un campionato di mezza classifica



Questa frase la leggo puntualmente prima di ogni partita, poi non vinciamo e la domenica seguente riparte la litania "se non vinciamo oggi bla bla bla"


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

CARPI: Belec; Zaccardo, Romagnoli, Gagliolo, Letizia; Pasciuti, Cofie, Lollo, Martinho; Lasagna, Borriello. A disposizione: Brkic, Spolli, Lazzari, Di Gaudio, Marrone, Matos, Mbakogu. Allenatore: Fabrizio Castori

MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Cerci, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang. A disposizione: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Zapata, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Poli, Suso, Honda, Luiz Adriano. Allenatore: Sinisa Mihajlovic


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> CARPI: Belec; Zaccardo, Romagnoli, Gagliolo, Letizia; Pasciuti, Cofie, Lollo, Martinho; Lasagna, Borriello. A disposizione: Brkic, Spolli, Lazzari, Di Gaudio, Marrone, Matos, Mbakogu. Allenatore: Fabrizio Castori
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Cerci, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang. A disposizione: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Zapata, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Poli, Suso, Honda, Luiz Adriano. Allenatore: Sinisa Mihajlovic



Finalmente un pò di continuità nella formazione.


----------



## de sica (6 Dicembre 2015)

Dai ragazzi, scendiamo in campo con grinta e fame!! FORZA


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, scendiamo in campo con grinta* e fame*!! FORZA



Anche perchè in campo nel Carpi c'è Lasagna!!


----------



## de sica (6 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Anche perchè in campo nel Carpi c'è Lasagna!!



Pessima


----------



## Doctore (6 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Anche perchè in campo nel Carpi c'è Lasagna!!


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Riusciremo nell'ardua impresa di far sembrare il Barcellona anche il Carpi? Questa vittoria è FONDAMENTALE, bisogna approfittare di molti scivoloni.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Anche perchè in campo nel Carpi c'è Lasagna!!



ahahahah
Occhio a 'sto ragazzo a tal proposito, è velocissimo..


----------



## LukeLike (6 Dicembre 2015)

Non sembra ci sia nebbia..


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

*Carpi: Belec; Zaccardo, S.Romagnoli, Gagliolo, Leitiza; Pasciuti, Cofie, Lollo, Martinho; Lasagna; Borriello

Milan: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Cerci, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca*


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2015)

Metadone DeSciolto titolare


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Perchè DeScarsiglio titolare? Antonelli sta giocando bene. Comunque ogni volta che vedo la formazione è un pugno in un occhio.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Perchè DeScarsiglio titolare? Antonelli sta giocando bene. Comunque ogni volta che vedo la formazione è un pugno in un occhio.



Antonelli starà pure giocando bene, ma da infortunato è difficile andare in campo.


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Antonelli starà pure giocando bene, ma da infortunato è difficile andare in campo.



Darei fiducia a Calabria, De Sciglio è un costante fallimento.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Darei fiducia a Calabria, De Sciglio è un costante fallimento.



Su questo siamo d'accordo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Dicembre 2015)

De Sciglio, speriamo bene...


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Dicembre 2015)

De sciglio non dovrebbe mai vedere il campo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Dicembre 2015)

Zaccardo contro De Sciglio. Ho paura.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Quanto è quotato il gol di Borriello?


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Dai, dai! Si inizia.. Non sottovalutiamola perché questi mi sembrano molto carichi in casa.. FORZA MILAN!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

don't worry abbiamo la maglia che porta bene


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

stiamo già soffrendo


----------



## Didaco (6 Dicembre 2015)

Si soffre già...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che scarso Cerci


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che scarso Cerci


.

un sinistro che gioca a destra a centrocampo comunque solo noi lo abbiamo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

qui ci stava il giallo per sborriello


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Borriello pezzo di m


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Cori contro Galliani!


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

cominciamo bene direi...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

tireremo mai in porta?


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2015)

Il Carpi sembra il barca...ho già capito come finirà dai


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Dicembre 2015)

Non facciamo 3 passaggi di fila.


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Cori insistiti contro Galliani che tace in tribuna, godo. Finalmente si fanno sentire.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

che palle sto borriello


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ci stiamo facendo prendere a pallonate dal Carpi


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2015)

De sciolto non ne indovina una manco per sbaglio


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma il gallo ha la badante?


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2015)

Non superiamo la meta campo contro il Carpi.. ma che schifo


----------



## koti (6 Dicembre 2015)

Non riusciamo a fare 3 passaggi consecutivi.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

bacca e niang devono guardarsi in faccia ogni tanto, per ora sembrano due solisti


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Dicembre 2015)

Il dominio del Carpi... bene dai. 
p.s. a me la divisa non piace per niente... sembrano banane cotte al forno. Orrenda.


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che è sta roba?


----------



## Ciachi (6 Dicembre 2015)

12,50 minuti.....schifo assoluto


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

pietà...


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Grandissimo Gigio! SVEGLIA CA**O


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

gande donnarumma! bella parata! noi invece non riusciamo neanche ad avvicinarsi dalla porta..


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che bestia Donna


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

giallo per aldo baglio, vedremo le streghe stasera


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma non si vergognano neanche un pò? Un quarto d'ora di dominio del Carpi, rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Dominati dal Carpi, grazie Miha


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

ahahahah Cerci ogni volta che la tocca è palla persa


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma dai Cerci..


----------



## Ciachi (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che pena....


----------



## Didaco (6 Dicembre 2015)

Cerci non segnerà mai


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2015)

Robben


----------



## RickyKaka22 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Difficile quello stop....non lamentiamoci sempre...


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Nemmeno sa stoppare una palla e gioca in seria a, vergognati pippa


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

De Sciglio ma cosa tira ?!?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma cerci cosa diavolo fa ?


----------



## Didaco (6 Dicembre 2015)

Galliani in tribuna starà meditando il ritorno di Borriello


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

23 minuti 0 tiri


----------



## Didaco (6 Dicembre 2015)

Odio De Sciglio


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

primo tiro


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Kevin Lasagna. 

Ma da dove è uscito questo?


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Imbarazzanti, i centrocampisti hanno la visione di gioco di una talpa miope.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

azzeccasse un passaggio sto cerci, che schifo


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Cerci da cacciare dal campo immediatamente.


----------



## alcyppa (6 Dicembre 2015)

Cerci ha la capacità cognitiva di un badile


----------



## Cizzu (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma ve ne rendete conto oggi ?


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Cerci IMBARAZZANTE


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

e quando mai segna


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2015)

Si vabbeeee Cerci sparati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Madonna Cerci. L'anticalcio.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che cesso sto cerci


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che sia contropiede o difesa schierata, sta squadra non ha idea di cosa fare quando attacca


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

ma nooo. cosa ha sbagliato cerci.. peccato


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Dicembre 2015)

Cerci capra capra capra capra


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Gasate Cerci vi prego


----------



## Didaco (6 Dicembre 2015)

Galliani dimettiti!


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

ma Bacca il sinistro non lo vuole proprio usare


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Dicembre 2015)

Cerci ma che fai? Svegliati!


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Cerci ha fatto più scivoloni che passaggi esatti..


----------



## Kazarian88 (6 Dicembre 2015)

E' proprio scarso Cerci.
Stoppare un pallone, mai eh...


----------



## alcyppa (6 Dicembre 2015)

Le finte ubriacanti di ebete.......


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

in porta non vogliamo proprio tirare..


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Kucka e Abate altre capre imbarazzanti.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Unico salvabile Montolivo sin qui..


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2015)

La vittoria contro la samp uguale a quella contro la Lazio.. due squadre scarse. Appena una squadra pressa, facciamo schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

montella è riuscito nell'impresa di far credere che fossimo diventati una squadra di calcio


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

ma cosa fa anche sto bacca, dai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che contropiede....


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Buonanotte.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Fuori Cerci immediatamente ragazzi..


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Unico salvabile Montolivo sin qui..



Molto male anche lui, sta facendo il compitino, il passaggetto semplice, sto osservando attentamente come non cerchi mai la giocata di prima o la verticalizzazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

gli attaccanti nostri non si guardano


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

dai che stiamo crescendo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Dicembre 2015)

Allucinante..... Hanno più gioco questi qua della ex squadra più titolata al mondo


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2015)

Cerci maledetto cesso


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Molto male anche lui, sta facendo il compitino, il passaggetto semplice, sto osservando attentamente come non cerchi mai la giocata di prima o la verticalizzazione.



Ma se prima ha messo Cerci davanti a Belec.. Ha recuperato 3000 palloni.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

basta sto cerci


----------



## alcyppa (6 Dicembre 2015)

Hahaha cerci


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Dio santo Cerci uccidetelo vi prego, non lo sopporto piu


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

ahahaha Cerci


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

e ma dai però... che cross è???


----------



## Cizzu (6 Dicembre 2015)

Pure in fuorigioco si fa trovare.

Cerci vergogna.


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Basta con Cerci, vi prego, non ne posso più.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma se prima ha messo Cerci davanti a Belec.. Ha recuperato 3000 palloni.



ma infatti decisamente migliore il campo per ora il capitano


----------



## Didaco (6 Dicembre 2015)

Sempre in fuorigioco Cerci


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma infatti decisamente migliore il campo per ora il capitano



Il migliore dei peggiori.


----------



## Didaco (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma basta, ma stete in piedi!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Dicembre 2015)

Fuori cerci. Dentro boateng. 

POVERO DIAVOLO CHE PENA MI FAI


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

mamma mia..


----------



## Dany20 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Mamma mia che degrado.


----------



## Cizzu (6 Dicembre 2015)

Per ora sembra una partita di serie D.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

bacca orribile, non va nemmeno incontro alla palla


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Le diagonali di Zeccardo ahahahahha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Bacca e Cerci si trovano a meraviglia.


Öasagna che fa impazzire la nostra difesa.


BASTA


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Dicembre 2015)

42 minuti e Cerci non ha fatto una cosa bene, pero una sola..


----------



## Butcher (6 Dicembre 2015)

Il Carpi ha un gioco che noi ci sogniamo!


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Bacca non ne azzecca una


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Squadra da zona retrocessione, altro che settimo posto.


----------



## Didaco (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che tristezza.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

che spreco


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

manco in 3 contro uno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Madonna Bacca, oggi male.


----------



## Ciachi (6 Dicembre 2015)

Beh...il lato positivo è...che giochiamo alla pari col...CARPI!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

nell'ultimo quarto d'ora abbiamo fatto qualcosa in più, ma rendiamo grazie di essere ancora 0-0


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Speriamo nel cambio Bacca - Luiz Adriano che LA almeno si rende utile per la squadra. 

Essendo Honda la riserva di Cerci non cambierebbe nulla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Dicembre 2015)

Molto peggio Bacca di Cerci


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

speriamo in una sculata


----------



## alcyppa (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma se la sono tirata addosso tra di loro?


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Bene davanti soprattutto Niang, dietro sbandiamo un po


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Male, male, male, male. Salvo giusto Niang.


----------



## Hammer (6 Dicembre 2015)

Primo tempo indegno per atteggiamento. Peggiori in assoluto Cerci e Bacca. Migliore in campo Montolivo e per distacco


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Bene davanti soprattutto Niagara, dietro sbandiamo un po



Bene davanti?!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Kucka il migliore dei nostri.


----------



## Didaco (6 Dicembre 2015)

Bacca finora male, ma non lo sostituirei. Il problema è a centrocampo.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Nessun gioco, allo sbando, con giocatori finiti vedi Abate e Cerci.Temo Alex ci lasci in 10


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Davanti per me malissimo, sempre un dribbling di troppo del trio Niang-Bacca-Cerci o l'ultimo passaggio sempre in ritardo


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Cerci il peggiore, a sua discolpa c'è da dire che Abate non fa mezza sovrapposizione, boh..


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Dicembre 2015)

cerci perennemente in fuorigioco


----------



## Sotiris (6 Dicembre 2015)

Prima mezz'ora da incubo.
Bacca non tiene un pallone.
Lo ripeto, con questo modulo serve Luiz Adriano che sa tenere palla e far salire la squadra.
Borriello in confronto a Bacca pareva Higuain.


----------



## marionep (6 Dicembre 2015)

Abbiamo giocatori non solo di livello tecnico medio o mediocre, ma anche calcisticamente stupidi. Fanno sempre la giocata sbagliata, oppure la giocata giusta col tempo sbagliato. E' una squadra che fa infuriare quando la si vede giocare, proprio perchè è un trionfale mix di mediocrità ed ignoranza calcistica.


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che schifo cerci,non ne ha indovinata una nemmeno per sbaglio


----------



## kollaps (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ci serve un'ala destra prima di subito.
Davanti Bacca non lo sostituirei...se la partita si mette male piuttosto tolgo cerci per LA e metto niang largo.
Il 442 non potrà essere il modulo definitivo..ci vuole un trequartista che leghi il gioco, altrimenti i 2 a centrocampo si annullano e siamo sempre lunghissimi...ci va bene che è il carpi, altrimenti avremmo già preso un paio di pere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bene davanti?!



per me si, quando partiamo va bene, ma più per merito di Niang, in difesa facciamo acqua


----------



## Sotiris (6 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma 6,5. 
Abate 5,5.
Alex 5,5.
Romagnoli 6.
De Sciglio 6+.
Cerci 4,5.
Kucka 6,5.
Montolivo 6.
Bonaventura 5,5.
Niang 6.
Bacca 5.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

brutto primo tempo, ma almeno ci siamo un po svegliati, perché per 30 min non abbiamo visto la porta.. Bacca e cerci stasera male, cerci sbaglia tantissimi passaggi... l'unico che fa qualcosa è niang... speriamo di vedere un buon secondo tempo.


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

marionep ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocatori non solo di livello tecnico medio o mediocre, ma anche calcisticamente stupidi. Fanno sempre la giocata sbagliata, oppure la giocata giusta col tempo sbagliato. E' una squadra che fa infuriare quando la si vede giocare, proprio perchè è un trionfale mix di mediocrità ed ignoranza calcistica.



Quoto, mi veniva da gridare allo schermo quando vedevo l'ala sulla fascia libera e gli incompetenti fare il passaggino al compagno vicino a mezzo metro.


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Cerci il peggiore, a sua discolpa c'è da dire che Abate non fa mezza sovrapposizione, boh..



E' dura sovrapporsi a cerci,che gioca incollato alla linea laterale...nemmeno il Cafu dei tempi d'oro troverebbe lo spazio


----------



## J&B (6 Dicembre 2015)

Cerci scandaloso


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Riuscire a non segnare al Carpi peggior difesa del campionato, sarebbe da fucilazione immediata per tutti


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

90 milioni per sto schifo e pensare che c'è gente che non può manco comprarsi da mangiare.


----------



## Didaco (6 Dicembre 2015)

Menomale che da gennaio c'è Boateng!


----------



## Hammer (6 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Cerci il peggiore, a sua discolpa c'è da dire che Abate non fa mezza sovrapposizione, boh..



La fascia destra è un colabrodo... tra Abate in ritardo e Cerci in fuorigioco / col controllo di palla vagante, c'è da ridere


----------



## Djici (6 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Molto peggio Bacca di Cerci



Ti quoto
Cerci viene criticato tanto per... pure da quelli che non guardano la partita.
Certo ha sbagliato tanto ma e l'UNICO che prova a fare qualcosa.
Senza di lui non si avrebbe visto nessun dribbling, nessun accelerazione...
Se poi si dice che deve migliorare allora e diverso.
Ma dire che e il peggiore allora vuole dire che si preferisce chi non fa nulla a chi ci prova sbagliando.
E io preferisco tutta la vita chi ci prova.


----------



## Victorss (6 Dicembre 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ci serve un'ala destra prima di subito.
> Davanti Bacca non lo sostituirei...se la partita si mette male piuttosto tolgo cerci per LA e metto niang largo



Con un Ala come si deve ne avremmo segnati almeno 2 in questo primo tempo. Ma non un fenomeno è un Perotti, un Lijaic.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

io farei uscire cerci, metterei niang a destra e luis adriano


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che partitaccia immonda.


----------



## Hammer (6 Dicembre 2015)

Metti Luigi dai


----------



## Sotiris (6 Dicembre 2015)

io toglierei Alex perché rischia il secondo giallo, dentro Mexes.
e poi Luiz Adriano, che non può non giocare in questo Milan. direi per Cerci.


----------



## Lambro (6 Dicembre 2015)

sinceramente? bacca fuori area è deleterio, ignorante calcisticamente.
identico cerci, identico niang.
troppi tiri da 30 metri, ma perchè?
ma perchè non fanno gioco d'attacco in allenamento? un qualcosa per oliare un po' i meccanismi? ma è possibile fare un'azione come il contropiede finale dove niang ritarda di quel secondino il passaggio e bacca va in fuorigioco 3vs3? ma come è possibile un errore del genere?
io noto una totale mancanza di "amicizia calcistica" tra jack , niang, cerci e bacca.
Luiz Adriano sbrocca in testa a tutti questi qua serenamente, quando si tratta di giocare per la squadra.


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ti quoto
> Cerci viene criticato tanto per... pure da quelli che non guardano la partita.
> Certo ha sbagliato tanto ma e l'UNICO che prova a fare qualcosa.
> Senza di lui non si avrebbe visto nessun dribbling, nessun accelerazione...
> ...



Ma dove? Non ha saltato l'uomo mezza volta, ha sbagliato tutti i passaggi, si è trovato due volte solo davanti al portiere e ha sbagliato lo stop.
Andava sostituito dopo venti minuti, siamo in dieci per colpa sua


----------



## Victorss (6 Dicembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ti quoto
> Cerci viene criticato tanto per... pure da quelli che non guardano la partita.
> Certo ha sbagliato tanto ma e l'UNICO che prova a fare qualcosa.
> Senza di lui non si avrebbe visto nessun dribbling, nessun accelerazione...
> ...



Sono daccordo con te, ma al Milan serve uno che queste cose le cerca e spesso gli riescono.
Cerci ci prova ma 9 volte su 10 non gli riescono.


----------



## Kaw (6 Dicembre 2015)

Sul finire del tempo siamo saliti (o è calato il Carpi), potevamo pure segnare ma hanno cannato sempre l'ultimo passaggio.
Si può segnare dai...


----------



## mr.wolf (6 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io farei uscire cerci, metterei niang a destra e luis adriano


preciso


----------



## Djici (6 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Sono daccordo con te, ma al Milan serve uno che queste cose le cerca e spesso gli riescono.
> Cerci ci prova ma 9 volte su 10 non gli riescono.



Daccordo al 100% ma il mio discorso non era sul fatto che cerci e il migliore al mondo... ma dire che e lui il peggiore allora vuole dire che si preferisce chi si nasconde o chi fa il passaggino dietro.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Dentro Luiz fuori Cerci


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma quel viscido di Galliani fidanzato con la ventenne brasiliana in tribuna? Che schifo davvero.


----------



## Victorss (6 Dicembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Daccordo al 100% ma il mio discorso non era sul fatto che cerci e il migliore al mondo... ma dire che e lui il peggiore allora vuole dire che si preferisce chi si nasconde o chi fa il passaggino dietro.



Mah, da parte mia ti posso dire che apprezzo più lui che so che può avere lo spunto per saltare l'uomo che gente come Honda che è ferma e sai già che non salterà nemmeno mia nonna.
Il problema che quando non gli riesce una giocata che sia una in un tempo intero viene il nervoso. Ripeto con un Ala di livello un pochino superiore adesso stavamo almeno 2 a 0.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Helga lo consola ogni fine partita......


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Galliani fa il record di selfie


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Dicembre 2015)

Malissimo fino al 20' circa, meglio dopo. Sui due terzini ometto ogni commento, Alex stia attento e Donnarumma eviti uscite come quella su Lasagna. Benino Montolivo tranne quando deve inventare qualcosa, Cerci ci prova ma o è in fuorigioco o scivola o sbaglia il passaggio. Jack non molto presente. Niang solo qualche spunto, Bacca sottozero, ma se in area non ci arriviamo lui non serve a niente. O colpo di fortuna o due punti persi.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Dicembre 2015)

facciamo cagarissimo. 

farsi ridicolizzare in meno di una settimana da carpi e crotone, bello.


----------



## Djici (6 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma dove? Non ha saltato l'uomo mezza volta, ha sbagliato tutti i passaggi, si è trovato due volte solo davanti al portiere e ha sbagliato lo stop.
> Andava sostituito dopo venti minuti, siamo in dieci per colpa sua



Mi potresti dire cosa hanno PROVATO a fare li altri ?
Perche a parte Cerci che ci ha provato (senza riuscire), io non ho visto nulla.


----------



## Djici (6 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Mah, da parte mia ti posso dire che apprezzo più lui che so che può avere lo spunto per saltare l'uomo che gente come Honda che è ferma e sai già che non salterà nemmeno mia nonna.
> Il problema che quando non gli riesce una giocata che sia una in un tempo intero viene il nervoso. Ripeto con un Ala di livello un pochino superiore adesso stavamo almeno 2 a 0.



Su questo ti quoto al 100%.


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Helga lo consola ogni fine partita......



Cosa sono disposte a fare alcune donne per i soldi...questo non si accorge che viene preso per il **** da una ragazzina che vuole spillargli ogni centesimo e dovrebbe fare affari per il Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2015)

Partiti male


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

bravo Kuco


----------



## Victorss (6 Dicembre 2015)

Molto bene la coppia Kucka Montolivo comunque.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

i tiri / cross di de scoglio sono calamitati dagli avversari, becca sempre qualcuno a caso


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Molto bene Niang.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

dai su facciamone uno, in qualche modo


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma gioca semplice, Carlos, cavolo!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

De Moscio


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2015)

De sciolto


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Bacca e De Sciglio fuori dalle palle.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2015)

Quanto odio de sciglio


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> i tiri / cross di de scoglio sono calamitati dagli avversari, becca sempre qualcuno a caso



gliel'avrà insegnato abate


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

cerci non uscirà prima dell'80esimo immagino


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Speriamo che si sia spaccato


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che gnagna la tipa di Galliani


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Calabria per De Sciglio. Peccato perché non stava andando male.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Infortunato De Sciglio a quanto pare. Siiiii! L'unica gioia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2015)

Niente ovviamente è d acciaio


----------



## Sotiris (6 Dicembre 2015)

dovremmo aspettare l'89esimo per vedere in campo Luiz Adriano?


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Finiremo in 10, sicuro. E menomale che Montolivo era il migliore in campo, negli ultimi 5 minuti ha perso due palloni clamorosi che ci potevano costare carissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

entrambi i centrali ammoniti, occhio


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Dicembre 2015)

Disperazione e affanno sotto la pressione di "Letizia e Lasagna"


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che bel giocatore 'sto Lasagna.. Classe '94!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

30 minuti per fare un cazo di gol (sperando di non prenderne)


----------



## Victorss (6 Dicembre 2015)

I nostri terzini sono VERGOGNOSI.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque oltre ad essere scarsi, i nostri hanno una intelligenza calcistica scarsissima


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Pipponi,vergognatevi


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Dicembre 2015)

pure il 4-1 con la samp a quanto pare era un bluff, come la bella vittoria sulla lazio che aveva illuso tutti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

90m spesi per una squadra che non puo gestire palla nemmeno contro il Carpi. Il mondo finalmente inizia di capire chi e il coplevole, con le critiche rivolte a lui da parte di Maldini e Costacurta.

Maledetto


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Sborriello stasera è Van Nistelrooy


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

ma i cambi?


----------



## Victorss (6 Dicembre 2015)

la mozzarella di Cerci.


----------



## koti (6 Dicembre 2015)

De Sciglio haha.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Sparati Cerci, Sparati!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

de sciglio scherzato da borriello


----------



## Sotiris (6 Dicembre 2015)

stiamo giocando così bene che il nostro allenatore pensa giustamente che non serva nessun cambio ....


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2015)

Borriello hahahaha


----------



## Hammer (6 Dicembre 2015)

Cerci giocatore da Serie B, altro che calcio che conta


----------



## Didaco (6 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> stiamo giocando così bene che il nostro allenatore pensa giustamente che non serva nessun cambio ....


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2015)

CALAMITA de sciglio hahah


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Luiz e Honda/Suso dentro, dai.. Fuori Bacca e Cerci.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Dicembre 2015)

fuori cerci dentro luiz adriano, alla buon'ora


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

De Sciglio ha imparato il cross stile Abate alla perfezione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Uscira Cerci per Luiz Adriano


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Fuori Cerci, da 4..


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

ahah montolivo che spinge cerci perché corra per uscire dal campo


----------



## Dany20 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Esce Cerci. Alleluja.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo che deve spingere Cerci cosi che si sbriga ad uscire. Che imbecile, ma non si vergogna?


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Dicembre 2015)

cerci, suso, honda: uno più cesso dell'altro. 

a gennaio boateng rischia davvero di essere titolare a destra, se questo è l'andazzo.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Non segnamo neanche se stiamo fino a domani, non c'e' gioco!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Abate una delle ali peggiori della Serie A, ma pagato laudamente.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Non si possono perdere punti con queste squadre. Dai!


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Quella capra in panchina non ha saputo dare un gioco dopo tutti questi mesi, capra


----------



## alexxx19 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Non abbiamo battuto un calcio d'angolo decentemente


----------



## Sotiris (6 Dicembre 2015)

nessuna idea di calcio, solo improvvisazione


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

dai jack salvaci


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Jack, pensaci tu!


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

dai mettila


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

se.. ciao


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

se ciao


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Letizia, crepa..


----------



## Dany20 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma questi calci d'angolo come cribbio li battiamo!?


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

chi ha battuto sto corner indegno?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Vergogna.


----------



## ildemone85 (6 Dicembre 2015)

che letame di squadra


----------



## Sotiris (6 Dicembre 2015)

questo allenatore è sui livelli di Inzaghi.


----------



## Doctore (6 Dicembre 2015)

l inter gioca peggio di questo scandaloso milan.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Maiali in campo allenati da una capra


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

bacca un fantasma


----------



## Dany20 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Dai Jack segna!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Mi ero scordato di Bacca ancora in campo


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2015)

40 mln in attacco per fare 0 gol contro il carpi


----------



## Dany20 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma vaff Niang.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

ma sparati niang


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che scandalo sto Niang


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Bravo Niang.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

pensava giocare a rugby


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Dicembre 2015)

niang.  ma perché ?


----------



## alexxx19 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Non avevo mai visto na punizione del genere


----------



## Sotiris (6 Dicembre 2015)

Kucka (!!) migliore in campo per me, del Milan. il che la dice lunga.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

la beatificazione di niang contro la sampdoria ha portato anche a questo


----------



## Schism75 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Il real madrid non ci sta dominando in maniera netta stasera, vero?


----------



## Victorss (6 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la beatificazione di niang contro la sampdoria ha portato anche a questo



Stasera Niang è comunque stato uno dei migliori. Stiamo calmi.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Stasera Niang è comunque stato uno dei migliori. Stiamo calmi.



sì ma non ha senso mai che lui batta quella punizione, soprattutto dopo il corner osceno che ha tirato prima


----------



## Heaven (6 Dicembre 2015)

Mamma mia partita orrenda, ma come si fa contro il CARPI.


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Guarda quest'altro che piedi...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

e quando mai segniamo... aveva pure azzeccato un cross de scoglio


----------



## The Ripper (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma Bacca?


----------



## Dany20 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che nervi. Non riusciamo a segnare contro il Carpi. E io che credevo in una vittoria tranquilla.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Dicembre 2015)

dài Luiz mettila di testa


----------



## The Ripper (6 Dicembre 2015)

ma dai luiz....


----------



## Dany20 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma porga miseria che sfigaaaaaa.


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ci mancava pure il miracolo di sto cesso


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

ci mancava solo yashin adesso serata completa


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

non segniamo più..


----------



## Schism75 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Quasi facciamo l'impresa.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Zaccardo di m


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ignorante Jack. Devi passarla. Che occasione.




Crampi...si certo


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che cessi


----------



## The Ripper (6 Dicembre 2015)

niang che la mette bassa con 8 giocatori del carpi in area....


----------



## Doctore (6 Dicembre 2015)

non abbiamo ''l'inter''


----------



## hiei87 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Incredibile. Tra Belec e Brkic i portieri del Carpi sono stati una sciagura quest anno...roba da pazzi...altre squadre con mezzo tiro fanno un gol...


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma chi è quello del Carpi che strilla così forte? Lo speaker?


----------



## Cizzu (6 Dicembre 2015)

Non c'è più nessuno di utile da buttare in campo.

Mancano Menez e Balotelli.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Quello era rigore su LA


----------



## Victorss (6 Dicembre 2015)

Calcio di rigore NETTO.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

era rigore comunque


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Dicembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Che nervi. Non riusciamo a segnare contro il Carpi. E io che credevo in una vittoria tranquilla.



con questo milan non c'è niente di certo. 

guarda solo che sofferenza per battere il crotone....


----------



## Sotiris (6 Dicembre 2015)

montolivo scandaloso nel secondo tempo


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

'sto cesso di Zaccardo che mura Jack..


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Dicembre 2015)

in quell'azione la ci stava un rigore e mezzo. pure + avanti adriano è stato placcato nuovamente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Non abbiamo nessuno in grado di dare una mano sulla panchina. Meldetto Gallo


----------



## ralf (6 Dicembre 2015)

Su Adriano era rigore netto..


----------



## Butcher (6 Dicembre 2015)

Dai che quest'anno lo vinciamo il campionato di Serie D!


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Questo cane di arbitro non ha dato due rigori su adriano nel giro di 10 secondi... un record


----------



## The Ripper (6 Dicembre 2015)

complimenti ai ragazzi. sono riusciti a portare a casa un utile pareggio. per poco non vincevamo addirittura. Avanti così!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

non è proprio destino, ciao europa, perderemo punti sicuramente anche a frosinone e bologna


----------



## Sotiris (6 Dicembre 2015)

almeno con LA abbiamo un attaccante davanti.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2015)

Quando finisce sta stagione...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Maledetto sto abritro. Non fischia il rigore ma ora ogni minimo contatto lo fischia


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Dicembre 2015)

luiz adriano cmq deve giocare dall'inizio, bacca non sta facendo più un tubo da 1 mese.


----------



## Cizzu (6 Dicembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> luiz adriano cmq deve giocare dall'inizio, bacca non sta facendo più un tubo da 1 mese.



Era già abbastanza evidente da tempo eh..


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

no va beh ciao


----------



## Dany20 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma andate a fare in kulo.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

dai, almeno non abbiamo subito gol..


----------



## Sotiris (6 Dicembre 2015)

scandaloso arbitro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Maledetto sto arbitro MALEDETTO


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

*Finale: Carpi-Milan 0-0*


----------



## Dany20 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Vergogna vergogna vergogna.


----------



## Ciachi (6 Dicembre 2015)

Un pareggio meritatissimo.....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> luiz adriano cmq deve giocare dall'inizio, bacca non sta facendo più un tubo da 1 mese.



Concordo. Con Bacca oggi era giocare in 10 contro 12


----------



## hiei87 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Niente, mai l'ombra di una soddisfazione. Neanche due partite decenti a fila....E' un'agonia senza fine....


----------



## Butcher (6 Dicembre 2015)

"La squadra ha potenziale" cit.


----------



## Victorss (6 Dicembre 2015)

Sul finale arbitraggio vergognoso.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Voglio l'esonero, quella capra in panchina ci sta rovinando, non c'e' gioco. ESONEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MALEDETTO INCAPACE


----------



## The Ripper (6 Dicembre 2015)

Pareggio tranquillo tra le peggiori squadre della serie A


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che pena.


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che scandalo


----------



## Heaven (6 Dicembre 2015)

Indegni


----------



## Sotiris (6 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma 6.
Abate 5,5.
Alex 6.
Romagnoli 6.
De Sciglio 5,5.
Cerci 4.
Montolivo 5,5
Kucka 6,5.
Bonaventura 6+.
Niang 6+.
Bacca 4,5.

Luiz Adriano sv

Mihajlovic 4.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Altri due punti persi.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Dicembre 2015)

mai 'na gioia


----------



## Dany20 (6 Dicembre 2015)

0-0 con il Carpi... roba da matti. Siamo una squadra incostante. Oltre che mediocre, difficilmente entreremo in Europa. Queste sono le partite da vincere. Andate a lavorare tutti.


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ve lo avevamo detto di non illudervi dopo la vittoria contro la Sampdoria del grande Montella


----------



## Kazarian88 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Quanto siamo scarsi. Non ne usciremo mai. MAI.


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Devono aspettare di perdere in casa con l'ultima in classifica prima di cacciare sto indegno di un allenatore?


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

A Borriello hanno iniettato la voce di Gattuso


----------



## Gekyn (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ancora a dare colpa a miha ...con il 4-3-1-2 non va con il 4-3-3 non va, neanche con il 4-4-2... Sarà mica colpa di quei cessi di giocatori che abbiamo?


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Con questa rosa non si va da nessuna parte. S'è visto col crotone... puoi cambiare quanto vuoi, ma abbiamo una rosa piena di cessi, oltretutto stupidi (vedi de sciglio e cerci... penso i giocatori + stupidi mai esistiti)... stiamo a galla sulle 3-4 individualità che ogni tanto riescono a risaltare, nulla più. Cambino allenatore se vogliono, sono più che sicuro che continueremo a vedere sto schifo.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Devono aspettare di perdere in casa con l'ultima in classifica prima di cacciare sto indegno di un allenatore?


Diglielo a chi dice che non e' colpa dell'allenatore, perche' per battere il CARPI ci vogliono Shevchenko, Van Basten e Pele'


----------



## Kaw (6 Dicembre 2015)

Mi sbagliavo, pensavo che almeno un gol lo facessimo...
Indegni comunque, pazzesco fare 0-0 con questi, giocando poi in questo modo.

E' incredibile che ogni volta che ci facciamo delle idee di rimonta, puntualmente facciamo un passo indietro. Stessa partita dell'Atalanta, in questo modo è proprio inutile anche sperare...
Vediamo di far fare punti anche al Verona adesso...


----------



## Butcher (6 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ve lo avevamo detto di non illudervi dopo la vittoria contro la Sampdoria del grande Montella



La Samp che ne ha prese 3 in casa dal Sassuolo?
Vittoria parente a quella con la Lazio.


----------



## Andrea1985 (6 Dicembre 2015)

90 milioni spesi per avere i punti dell Atalanta.. Galliani vattene non capisci niente di calcio buffone.. A fine stagione dopo l ennesima stagione fallimentare voglio vedere a chi saranno la colpa


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma 6,5
Abate 6
Alex 5,5
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 6
Cerci 4
Kucka 6
Montolivo 6,5
Bonaventura 6
Bacca 4
Niang 5
Luiz 6


----------



## The Ripper (6 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma 6.
Abate 5.
Alex 6,5.
Romagnoli 6.
De Sciglio 5.
Cerci 4.
Montolivo 5,5
Kucka 6,5.
Bonaventura 6,5.
Niang 5,5.
Bacca 4.

Luiz Adriano sv

Mihajlovic 3.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ancora a dare colpa a miha ...con il 4-3-1-2 non va con il 4-3-3 non va, neanche con il 4-4-2... Sarà mica colpa di quei cessi di giocatori che abbiamo?


Perche' per battere i vari cessi del Carpi con Zaccando Lasagna e company c'e' bisogno di Van Basten


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Dicembre 2015)

E anche a sto giro vinciamo un'altra volta. Avanti la prossima.


----------



## Kazarian88 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Occhio che resuscitiamo anche il Verona...


----------



## Sotiris (6 Dicembre 2015)

Oggi ho visto il Bologna insegnare calcio con Destro, Brienza, Rizzo, Masina, Diawara, Gastaldello, ecc ecc.

Non posso e non voglio credere che i nostri giocatori siano inferiori a quelli del Bologna e a quelli del Carpi.

Quindi, sì, la colpa è del tecnico stasera. Per me.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ancora a dare colpa a miha ...con il 4-3-1-2 non va con il 4-3-3 non va, neanche con il 4-4-2... Sarà mica colpa di quei cessi di giocatori che abbiamo?


.
Ma avete visto chi abbiamo in panca? Se esce Cerci entra Honda, ma di cosa parliamo..


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ancora a dare colpa a miha ...con il 4-3-1-2 non va con il 4-3-3 non va, neanche con il 4-4-2... Sarà mica colpa di quei cessi di giocatori che abbiamo?



Ma basta difendere sto incapace...anche un bambino di otto anni avrebbe lasciato fuori Bacca e fatto giocare Luiz Adriano.
E De Sciglio titolare?
E chi ha messo ai margini Honda, eliminando l'unica alternativa a quel bidone di cerci?
Perdisa è il peggior allenatore dell'era berlusconi, preferirei cento volte il ritorno di inzaghi pur di non rivedere più sto schifoso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Dicembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Perche' per battere i vari cessi del Carpi con Zaccando Lasagna e company c'e' bisogno di Van Basten



Tra l'altro fare sti discorsi dopo ciò che ha fatto il Bologna contro il Napoli...


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Dicembre 2015)

Partita vergognosa che dimostra per l'enessima volta che c'e gente che non puo piu stare nel Milan

Gigio 6
Abate 5
Alex 6
Romagnoli 5.5
De sciglio 4
Montolivo 5.5
Kuco 6
Jack 6
Cerci 3
Niang 5.5
Bacca 4


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Dicembre 2015)

Bacca è proprio un giocatorello. Irritante il primo tempo, non pervenuto nel secondo.. avanti così con L. Adriano in panca per proteggere l'investimentone del secolo da 30 milioni


----------



## Victorss (6 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Oggi ho visto il Bologna insegnare calcio con Destro, Brienza, Rizzo, Masina, Diawara, Gastaldello, ecc ecc.
> 
> Non posso e non voglio credere che i nostri giocatori siano inferiori a quelli del Bologna e a quelli del Carpi.
> 
> Quindi, sì, la colpa è del tecnico stasera. Per me.



Il Carpi stasera ha sputato sangue e fatto una grande partita. Ha avuto anche una buona dose di fattore C sul finale di primo tempo e finale di partita.
Diamo i meriti anche agli avversari per favore.


----------



## Aron (6 Dicembre 2015)

Questi erano scesi in campo con la presunzione di aver già vinto, manco fossero forti come quelli del Barcellona.
Ogni partita è storia a sé con questo Milan.


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Oggi ho visto il Bologna insegnare calcio con Destro, Brienza, Rizzo, Masina, Diawara, Gastaldello, ecc ecc.
> 
> Non posso e non voglio credere che i nostri giocatori siano inferiori a quelli del Bologna e a quelli del Carpi.
> 
> Quindi, sì, la colpa è del tecnico stasera. Per me.




Concordo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque non siamo stati neanche fortunati e forse c'era anche un rigore per noi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Perche' per battere i vari cessi del Carpi con Zaccando Lasagna e company c'e' bisogno di Van Basten



Ma ti pare che Zaccardo sia molto piu scarso di Abate e De Sciglio?


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma ti pare che Zaccardo sia molto piu scarso di Abate e De Sciglio?


Zaccardo e' un ex giocatore da anni, preso per i fondelli dai milanisti per anni e ora vuoi dirmi che e' non e' inferiore ai due nostri terzini, scarsi si ma non ai livelli di quello


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Dicembre 2015)

Che vergogna...


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Dicembre 2015)

Venitemi a dire che la rosa è troppo scarsa per battere il Carpi......


----------



## Dany20 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque c'è da dire che non abbiamo per niente fortuna. Anche l'Inter contro il Carpi ha giocato male ma alla fine la partita la vinta grazie ad un rigore.


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Dicembre 2015)

A sto punto speriamo di perdere con il verona, almeno la farsa mihajlovic finirà


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ennesimo scempio. Mancano idee di gioco e mi spiego: se hai delle capre in campo, che tecnicamente valgono zero, almeno insegnagli un triangolo, una sovrapposizione, qualcosa...che almeno ci provassero in partita! Stasera si è visto solo qualche spunto di Jack, per il resto il nulla. Bisogna rassegnarsi: squadretta che merita sì e no il settimo/ottavo posto. Un grazie sentito a chi l'ha costruita: il Brescidende e Cravatta Gialla, tutto merito loro.


----------



## Danielsan (6 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Devono aspettare di perdere in casa con l'ultima in classifica prima di cacciare sto indegno di un allenatore?



Il problema è quante altre stagioni mediocri bisogna aspettare prima che ci si renda conto che c'è da rifare tutto da capo?
In questo momento l'allenatore è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi.
Il vero problema è che ai piani alti si pensa di avere una rosa da primi 3 posti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Dicembre 2015)

C'è solo da vergognarsi


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2015)

Altro giro altre giustificazioni ridicole per il penoso gioco dello sputacchione in panchina. Lo scorso anno invece Inzaghi aveva la rosa del Real Madrid


----------



## Schism75 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Certo il Real Madrid questa sera non ha dimostrato tutto il distacco nei nostri confronti. Ronaldo, Bale e Benzema non ci hanno infastidito più di tanto. Anzi diverse volte abbiamo rischiato un colpaccio non immeritato. Peccato. Però siamo competitivi a grandi livelli, inutile negarlo.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Dicembre 2015)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ennesimo scempio. Mancano idee di gioco e mi spiego: se hai delle capre in campo, che tecnicamente valgono zero, almeno insegnagli un triangolo, una sovrapposizione, qualcosa...che almeno ci provassero in partita! Stasera si è visto solo qualche spunto di Jack, per il resto il nulla. Bisogna rassegnarsi: squadretta che merita sì e no il settimo/ottavo posto. Un grazie sentito a chi l'ha costruita: il Brescidende e Cravatta Gialla, tutto merito loro.



Non sono d'accordo, secondo me se a 20+ anni non sai giocare a calcio (nel senso di non saperti muovere, non saper fare la scelta giusta ecc.), la colpa non è dell'allenatore e non si può cambiare, rimarrano scarsi a vita, perchè non avevano talento.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Zaccardo e' un ex giocatore da anni, preso per i fondelli dai milanisti per anni e ora vuoi dirmi che e' non e' inferiore ai due nostri terzini, scarsi si ma non ai livelli di quello



Ti posso garantire che personalmente non lo ho mai rpeso per i fondelli. Lui a differenze dei nostri scarsoni per anni della sua carriera era un calciatore, infatti anche con nelle poche volte che ha giocato ha anche giocato bene qualche partita.

Di Abate e De Sciglio non oso chiedere quando era l'ultima buona. De Sciglio farebbe la riserva in praticamente tutte le squadre di A. Abate e un cavolo e basta. Tecnicamente Zaccardo e superiore a entrambi. Ma come hai detto, ormai e veccio e al fin di carriera.


----------



## Danielsan (6 Dicembre 2015)

gekyn ha scritto:


> ancora a dare colpa a miha ...con il 4-3-1-2 non va con il 4-3-3 non va, neanche con il 4-4-2... Sarà mica colpa di quei cessi di giocatori che abbiamo?



amen


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Il problema è quante altre stagioni mediocri bisogna aspettare prima che ci si renda conto che c'è da rifare tutto da capo?
> In questo momento l'allenatore è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi.
> Il vero problema è che ai piani alti si pensa di avere una rosa da primi 3 posti.



Proprio perchè la rosa è mediocre che serve un allenatore vero,non i seedorf, gli inzaghi e i perdisa
Un Donadoni o un Guidolin sarebbero stati la salvezza di questa squadra, perdisa sa solo fare battutine e litigare con i giocatori


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Io non ho visto la gara delle 18, ma, evidentemente, ad oggi, la Samp deve essere proprio allo sbando, sia per prendere 3 gol nel primo tempo dal Sassuolo ed è quindi logico che, contro una squadra quasi di morti, si sia fatto un figurone 8 giorni fa.
Basta una squadra ordinata e ben disposta come il Carpi che già si è sofferto: se per un motivo o per l'altro poi ci fosse stato Zapata avrebbe vinto il Carpi.


----------



## Danielsan (6 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Proprio perchè la rosa è mediocre che serve un allenatore vero,non i seedorf, gli inzaghi e i perdisa
> Un Donadoni o un Guidolin sarebbero stati la salvezza di questa squadra, perdisa sa solo fare battutine e litigare con i giocatori



Non sono daccordo, ma rispetto il tuo pensiero
Donadoni è subentrato a Bologna una squadra che pensa alla salvezza,con una rosa costruita per farlo.
Il Milan è una squadra che pensa alla Champions con una rosa che non può raggiungerla.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Dicembre 2015)

serve un maestro di calcio


----------



## Aron (6 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> serve un maestro di calcio



Serve la bacchetta magica .


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Serve la bacchetta magica .



.


----------



## Cizzu (6 Dicembre 2015)

Mancano Menez e Balotelli.


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Non sono daccordo, ma rispetto il tuo pensiero
> Donadoni è subentrato a Bologna una squadra che pensa alla salvezza,con una rosa costruita per farlo.
> Il Milan è una squadra che pensa alla Champions con una rosa che non può raggiungerla.



donadoni , ovviamente , ha impostato il suo gioco su destro e i risultati gli danno ragione 

la partita di stasera ha dimostrato che il nostro allenatore non ha impostato nulla anche perche' i nostri giocatori si muovono a caso.

la cocciutaggine con cui schiera cerci , secondo me , e' un qualcosa di eroico.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Dicembre 2015)

I discorsi sulla rosa più li leggo e più mi parte la vena... Non li sopporto. Mi fanno incavolare come una bestia. Soprattutto se traslati nel nostro campionato ultra mediocre, dove puoi permetterti di perdere "millemila" punti a inizio stagione e ancora vedere gli obiettivi a portata di mano.

Ci sta davanti l'atalanta, il sassuolo... 

Vedremo la differenza di punti che ci separerà dal Bologna a fine anno quanto sarà poi.


----------



## Jino (6 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> serve un maestro di calcio



Si, che trasformi asini in cavalli. Poi vedi i maiali che volano.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, che trasformi asini in cavalli. Poi vedi i maiali che volano.



la Fiorentina è molto più forte di noi allora. Ok. Kalinic è il nuovo Sheva e Badelij, Astori, Tomovic, Ilicic, Vecino, Alonso e Tatarusanu sono Fabregas, Baresi, Alaba, Boban, Iniesta, Maldini e Neuer....


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

La rosa della Fiorentina al completo per me e' inferiore a quella del Milan al completo, pero' come gioco loro sembrano il Barca e noi il Carpi


----------



## Ciachi (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma scusate ...e tutto proporzionato con chi ci si rapporta!!! Se parliamo di Napoli, Juve,Roma ,Inter etc.... Allora si...la nostra rosa è ridicola!! Ma io dico solo....lasagna..pasciutti...letizia....zaccardo...lollo.... Chi sono?!? Cosa hanno mai fatto nel calcio?? Allora è chiaro che noi dovremmo essere superiori a carpi, Atalanta,Sassuolo, e company!!!! In un Torino con una guida seria (ventura) e una rosa appena decente....cerci era un fenomeno!!! Qui da noi è uno dei tanti...un mistero incompiuto. E il tutto che non va...dalla base...alla fine!!! Siamo una società alla sbando...dal 2007 ad oggi...L AC Milan è un morto che cammina!


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la Fiorentina è molto più forte di noi allora. Ok. Kalinic è il nuovo Sheva e Badelij, Astori, Tomovic, Ilicic, Vecino, Alonso e Tatarusanu sono Fabregas, Baresi, Alaba, Boban, Iniesta, Maldini e Neuer....



La Fiorentina è la Fiorentina, il Milan è il Milan.

Il Milan non può fare le nozze coi fichi secchi. Ha bisogno di straordinari giocatori.


----------



## Jino (6 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la Fiorentina è molto più forte di noi allora. Ok. Kalinic è il nuovo Sheva e Badelij, Astori, Tomovic, Ilicic, Vecino, Alonso e Tatarusanu sono Fabregas, Baresi, Alaba, Boban, Iniesta, Maldini e Neuer....



Loro sono una squadra costruita bene, lo dimostrano i risultati positivi degli ultimi anni. Noi da anni dimostriamo che questa rosa è costruita male, oggi ragionando sui calciatori di movimento rispetto alla scorsa stagione di nuovi c'erano Bacca, Kucka e Romagnoli. Questa rosa è costruita male ed andrebbe rivoltata come un calzino, inutile ragionare sui singoli, questo gruppo è semplicemente scarso e non ammetterlo è folle. Qua i singoli non c'entrano proprio nulla.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la Fiorentina è molto più forte di noi allora. Ok. Kalinic è il nuovo Sheva e Badelij, Astori, Tomovic, Ilicic, Vecino, Alonso e Tatarusanu sono Fabregas, Baresi, Alaba, Boban, Iniesta, Maldini e Neuer....



La Fiorentina ha Galliani. Ok.

L'allenatore al Milan non esiste, i giocatori fanno quello che vogliono. Puoi metterci anche Gesù.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2015)

ormai questo sarà l'andazzo..


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Gia mi immagino la vittoria con il Verona e pareggio o sconfitta con il Frosinone.Le mie illusioni sono morte con l'Atalanta


----------



## folletto (7 Dicembre 2015)

La colpa è di Mihajlovic, dei giocatori, ma soprattutto di una società che non esiste, non programma nulla e tira a campare.

Stasera ovviamente due punti buttati nel cesso da una squadra mediocre, terzini che fanno il compitino e niente più, centrocampo non ne parliamo neanche, attaccanti ed esterni poco lucidi (non si può pensare che Bonaventura faccia la differenza in ogni partita). Il mister di sicuro non sembra avere le idee molto chiare ma non può essere il colpevole della mediocrità che ci affligge e alla quale siamo condannati fino a quando qualcosa davvero cambierà in questa sciagurata società.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Dicembre 2015)

marionep ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocatori non solo di livello tecnico medio o mediocre, ma anche calcisticamente stupidi. Fanno sempre la giocata sbagliata, oppure la giocata giusta col tempo sbagliato. E' una squadra che fa infuriare quando la si vede giocare, proprio perchè è un trionfale mix di mediocrità ed ignoranza calcistica.



Perfetto.


----------



## HyenaSmith (7 Dicembre 2015)

Quando entrerete nell'ordine di idee che sì, questo Milan è molto più scarso della Fiorentina e che Kalinic, Ilicic, Borja Valero e Alonso si fanno il bidet con Montolivo, Kucka, Cerci, Abate, sarà sempre troppo tardi. 
Sono passati quasi 5 anni e ancora siete convinti che il problema sia l'allenatore e vi stupite se il Sassuolo gioca meglio di noi, quando la rosa del Sassuolo in alcuni ruoli ha gente decisamente superiore alla nostra rosa. Smettetela di vivere nel mondo dei sogni e accettate il fatto che questa sia una formazione da ottavo-nono posto. 
Abate: giocatore da media-bassa classsifica
De Sciglio: giocatore da bassa classifica
Alex: giocatore da media-bassa classifica
Kucka: giocatore da media-bassa classifica
Cerci: giocatore da bassa classifica
Romagnoli: giocatore da media classifica (può crescere e ha grandi potenzialità, ma al momento è ancora acerbo per un top team)
Niang: oggetto misterioso, molto giovane, potenzialmente da medio-alta classifica
Bonaventura: giocatore da alta classifica
Bacca: oggetto misterioso, acquisto non funzionale al nostro tipo di (non)gioco
Donnaruma: molto giovane, potenzialmente da top team
Montolivo: giocatore da media classifica

Questa è la formazione titolare di oggi, come si vede sono praticamente tutti da medio-bassa classifica e quelli potenzialmente da alte posizioni sono giovani che ancora hanno bisogno di maturare, quindi perfavore smettiamola di dire che la Fiorentina è al nostro stesso livello. Se poi a questo aggiungiamo che la viola ha comprato giocatori funzionali al loro progetto e noi giocatori a casaccio ecco spiegato tutto.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina ha Galliani. Ok.
> 
> *L'allenatore al Milan non esiste, i giocatori fanno quello che vogliono. Puoi metterci anche Gesù.*



allora chiudiamo il forum e non parliamo più di nulla.
ma che discorsi sono? L'allenatore non esiste nel senso che non dà nulla alla squadra semmai!


> Loro sono una squadra costruita bene, lo dimostrano i risultati positivi degli ultimi anni.


che risultati hanno ottenuto? 70 punti 3 anni fa, poi sempre 64/65. 
Costruiti bene dove? Se giochi con Tomovic che fino allo scorso anno faceva pena, Badelij e Vecino e circoli ancora con Ilicic non sei costruito bene!!Chi è Kalinic!?!?
Diciamo la verità: la Viola è la sorpresa del campionato, grazie al mister
Hanno usato più senno di noi, forse, ma non hanno giocatori migliori. E puoi anche essere costruito bene (anche Carpi, Hellas, Bologna ed Empoli lo sono), ma la differenza la fanno il valore dei singoli e l'allenatore. Uniti alla fortuna. 
E' sempre stato così. 
Siamo costruiti male ma l'allenatore potrebbe metterci del suo. 
Che la rosa è male assemblata lo sappiamo...ma non così tanto da racimolare si e no 30 punti in mezza stagione(senza giocare le coppe).


> Il Milan non può fare le nozze coi fichi secchi. Ha bisogno di straordinari giocatori.


non si parla di vincere scudetti ma di essere competitivi


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> allora chiudiamo il forum e non parliamo più di nulla.
> ma che discorsi sono? L'allenatore non esiste nel senso che non dà nulla alla squadra semmai!
> 
> che risultati hanno ottenuto? 70 punti 3 anni fa, poi sempre 64/65.
> ...



No, siamo qui per parlarne, in fondo è una mia sensazione, e più il tempo e gli allenatori passano più diventa forte.

ma la vedete la differenza di atteggiamento tra Luglio e ora ? Secondo me è rassegnato.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Quando entrerete nell'ordine di idee che sì, questo Milan è molto più scarso della Fiorentina e che Kalinic, Ilicic, Borja Valero e Alonso si fanno il bidet con Montolivo, Kucka, Cerci, Abate, sarà sempre troppo tardi.
> Sono passati quasi 5 anni e ancora siete convinti che il problema sia l'allenatore e vi stupite se il Sassuolo gioca meglio di noi, quando la rosa del Sassuolo in alcuni ruoli ha gente decisamente superiore alla nostra rosa. Smettetela di vivere nel mondo dei sogni e accettate il fatto che questa sia una formazione da ottavo-nono posto.
> Abate: giocatore da media-bassa classsifica
> De Sciglio: giocatore da bassa classifica
> ...



non capisco perché solo al Milan i giocatori son così scarsi da cancellare il lavoro di un allenatore clamorosamente forte, tra i migliore al mondo.
Ma lo vogliamo dire che Sinisa è un mediocre, ideale per i giocatori che allena?
Siamo su un forum che mette in discussione (anche giustamente) Garçia, Allegri, Wenger e non dice nulla di Mihajlovic. Roba senza senso. Lo vogliamo dire che abbiamo gli stessi punti dello scorso anno?


----------



## The Ripper (7 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No, siamo qui per parlarne, in fondo è una mia sensazione, e più il tempo e gli allenatori passano più diventa forte.
> 
> ma la vedete la differenza di atteggiamento tra Luglio e ora ? Secondo me è rassegnato.



la società è la prima responsabile. ma dire "colpa di galliani, sinisa non può nulla" è urinare addosso a più di 100 anni di storia del calcio. 
Detto questo se il Milan sarebbe da "riprogrammare", l'allenatore non sarebbe Mihailovic ma un Simeone.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> La rosa della Fiorentina al completo per me e' inferiore a quella del Milan al completo, pero' come gioco loro sembrano il Barca e noi il Carpi



E' una cosa che pensavo anche io e lo sostenevo spesso, ma mi sono ricreduto parecchio. A parte Borja Valero, gente come Marcos Astori, Alonso, Badelj, Bernardeschi, Kalinic, Ilicic tecnicamente si mangiano i nostri giocatori.


----------



## HyenaSmith (7 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non capisco perché solo al Milan i giocatori son così scarsi da cancellare il lavoro di un allenatore clamorosamente forte, tra i migliore al mondo.
> Ma lo vogliamo dire che Sinisa è un mediocre, ideale per i giocatori che allena?
> Siamo su un forum che mette in discussione (anche giustamente) Garçia, Allegri, Wenger e non dice nulla di Mihajlovic. Roba senza senso. Lo vogliamo dire che abbiamo gli stessi punti dello scorso anno?



Abbiamo gli stessi punti dell'anno scorso perchè il nostro incompetente sportivo è riuscito nell'ardua impresa di peggiorare con 90 milioni una squadra terribile. Almeno l'anno scorso avevamo Menez che si inventava qualcosa. Una difesa Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio è da lotta per la salvezza (Romagnoli predica nel deserto). Un Centrocampo con Cerci, Kucka, Montolivo e Bertolacci ce lo vedo bene nel Torino o nel Genoa. Questa è una formazione da settimo-ottavo posto, lo vado dicendo da questa estate e infatti siamo all'ottavo posto. Cosa chiedi a Mihailovic? Che trasformi una squadra da ottavo posto in una da terzo? Poi ripeto, i giocatori acquistati non sono funzionali allo pseudo-progetto, non puoi prendere una punta d'area piccola e non avere giocatori che crossano o saltano l'uomo. Per assurdo un Sassuolo ha elementi che si completano fra loro favorendo il gioco, noi abbiamo pedine messe alla rinfusa tanto per far numero.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la società è la prima responsabile. ma dire "colpa di galliani, sinisa non può nulla" è urinare addosso a più di 100 anni di storia del calcio.
> Detto questo se il Milan sarebbe da "riprogrammare", l'allenatore non sarebbe Mihailovic ma un Simeone.



Ma secondo te in 100 anni di storia del calcio una situazione così gallianesca è facile da riscontrare ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la società è la prima responsabile. ma dire "colpa di galliani, sinisa non può nulla" è urinare addosso a più di 100 anni di storia del calcio.
> Detto questo se il Milan sarebbe da "riprogrammare", l'allenatore non sarebbe Mihailovic ma un Simeone.



Simeone non c entra nulla col Milan, non mi piace come allenatore..il problema non è l allenatore, può darsi anche che stia sbagliando tutto e che con un altro avremmo qualche punto in più ma la sostanza non cambia, la squadra questa è


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non capisco perché solo al Milan i giocatori son così scarsi da cancellare il lavoro di un allenatore clamorosamente forte, tra i migliore al mondo.
> Ma lo vogliamo dire che Sinisa è un mediocre, ideale per i giocatori che allena?
> Siamo su un forum che mette in discussione (anche giustamente) Garçia, Allegri, Wenger e non dice nulla di Mihajlovic. Roba senza senso. Lo vogliamo dire che abbiamo gli stessi punti dello scorso anno?



Garcia allegri e Wenger, avessi detto Ancelotti guardiola e mourinho...


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Per chi dice che abbiamo gli stessi punti dello scorso anno, abbiamo sostituito rami con romagnoli, muntari e essien con kucka e Bertolacci e Menez (che faceva tutto da solo e nella disorganizzazione totale è insostituibile perché ti risolve le partite facili) con bacca, mi spiegate perché dovremmo avere così tanti punti in più..posso capire che ci abbiamo un po guadagnaTo rispetto alla passata stagione ma a livello di gioco non è che può cambiare nulla, la squadra è praticamente la stessa, minimo 7 undicesimi sono gli stessi, ma cosa pretendiamo, fa schifo sta squadra


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Per chi dice che abbiamo gli stessi punti dello scorso anno, abbiamo sostituito rami con romagnoli, muntari e essien con kucka e Bertolacci e Menez (che faceva tutto da solo e nella disorganizzazione totale è insostituibile perché ti risolve le partite facili) con bacca, mi spiegate perché dovremmo avere così tanti punti in più..posso capire che ci abbiamo un po guadagnaTo rispetto alla passata stagione ma a livello di gioco non è che può cambiare nulla, la squadra è praticamente la stessa, minimo 7 undicesimi sono gli stessi, ma cosa pretendiamo, fa schifo sta squadra



Quoto.

Poi 0-0 qui lo ha fatto anche il Napoli per dire, io sono certo che a fine anno saremo ben sopra il Carpi.


----------



## Serginho (7 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Per chi dice che abbiamo gli stessi punti dello scorso anno, abbiamo sostituito rami con romagnoli, muntari e essien con kucka e Bertolacci e Menez (che faceva tutto da solo e nella disorganizzazione totale è insostituibile perché ti risolve le partite facili) con bacca, mi spiegate perché dovremmo avere così tanti punti in più..posso capire che ci abbiamo un po guadagnaTo rispetto alla passata stagione ma a livello di gioco non è che può cambiare nulla, la squadra è praticamente la stessa, minimo 7 undicesimi sono gli stessi, ma cosa pretendiamo, fa schifo sta squadra



Aridaje con sta rosa. Ma le partite le guardate? Non c'e' uno schema che sia uno. Io spesso faccio il confronto con Seedorf, pure lui aveva piu' o meno la stessa rosa di Allegri eppure (tralasciando i punti ottenuti) il gioco subi' una svolta


----------



## Marco23 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Spero che menez e balotelli rientrino presto, perché non è possibile giocare con due finalizzatori o con esterni come niang e cerci


----------



## HyenaSmith (7 Dicembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Aridaje con sta rosa. Ma le partite le guardate? Non c'e' uno schema che sia uno. Io spesso faccio il confronto con Seedorf, pure lui aveva piu' o meno la stessa rosa di Allegri eppure (tralasciando i punti ottenuti) il gioco subi' una svolta



A mio modestissimo parere la rosa di Seedorf era mille volte meglio di questa. Basta pensare che avevamo Taarabt, Balotelli al top, Kakà che ci metteva l'anima, ElSharaawy che ai Cerci vari mangia in testa. La difesa era la stessa con Rami al posto di Romagnoli e il centrocampo idem con Muntari al posto di Kucka. I giocatori che abbiamo adesso, come ha ricordato bene qualcuno, sono proprio ignoranti calcisticamente parlando, io Kucka e Abate non ce li vedo proprio a fare le diagonali e i filtranti coi compagni, il tasso tecnico è ai minimi storici. Insegnare schemi di gioco a questi è come voler insegnare le tabelline ad un asino.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Dicembre 2015)

Quest'anno solo giustificazioni per non dire che Mihalovic e' un allenatore pessimo,scarso,qua si prende per i fondelli Guidolin, ma magari il serbo sapesse allenare come il friuliano, allenatore sottovalutato con un curriculum di tutto rispetto con squadre di fascia bassa.Il problema per me non e' solo la mancanza di punti, ma soprattutto di gioco,nessun schema, Montolivo che lancia palloni in avanti a caso, nessun movimento senza palla, l'anno scorso si dava palla a Menez e quest'anno a Bonaventura e vedere se gli riesce la giocata,poi ci sono squadre che hanno organici peggiori ma giocano alla grande, il torino, l'empoli, sassuolo, atalanta,queste provano a giocarsela sempre anche in trasferta, non come noi che a Torino sembriamo una squadra di lega pro.


----------



## Kaladin85 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Spero che menez e balotelli rientrino presto, perché non è possibile giocare con due finalizzatori o con esterni come niang e cerci



L'attacco è l'unico reparto in cui siamo a posto, con niang, luiz adriano e bacca; il rientro di balotelli e menez sarà solo un problema, perchè obbligherà a cambiare nuovamente modulo.
Soprattutto con un allenatore scarso come perdisa che non sa gestire i giocatori
Se si vuole andare avanti con il 4-4-2 menez va venduto a gennaio e balotelli rispedito al liverpool e va comprato un esterno destro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Dicembre 2015)

Nella partita di ieri, a mio parere tragica per il responso definitivo di mediocrità a cui saremo condannati anche quest'anno,
io non vedo come voto grandi insufficienze dei singoli(darei comunque un 5 generale a tutti, perchè contro il Carpi ciascuno di essi doveva tirar fuori una giocata determinante) 

Il 3 va invece a Miha, niente schemi, niente rabbia agonistica, nessuna voglia di rischiare, nessuna invenzione tattica, nemmmeno minima come magari l'inversione delle ali giusto per sparigliare un po le carte, magari una mossa alla disperata, visto che non c'erano cambi in panchina, inserire Mexes al posto di Alex per tentare di migliorare la partenza dell'azione e avanzare i centrocampisti.

Insomma ha amministrato la partita in attesa del colpo di un fuoriclasse, peccato che si è scordato di non averne.


----------



## [email protected] (7 Dicembre 2015)

Io mi rifiuto di commentare lo scempio di ieri. 

Pero' vorrei chiedervi una cosa che forse non essendo io una cima non capisco: perchè non si riesce a fare due partite di seguito con lo stesso gioco ma sopratutto la stessa intensità come per esempio si è visto contro la Sampdoria? Ok che la Samp è in caduta libera pero' mi pare di ricordare che almeno si correva leggermente di piu' e si provava qualche buona giocata......desolazione!


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Dicembre 2015)

[email protected] ha scritto:


> Io mi rifiuto di commentare lo scempio di ieri.
> 
> Pero' vorrei chiedervi una cosa che forse non essendo io una cima non capisco: perchè non si riesce a fare due partite di seguito con lo stesso gioco ma sopratutto la stessa intensità come per esempio si è visto contro la Sampdoria? Ok che la Samp è in caduta libera pero' mi pare di ricordare che almeno si correva leggermente di piu' e si provava qualche buona giocata......desolazione!


Ti sei gia' risposto,con Sampdoria e Lazio che sono alla deriva puoi vedere una parvenza di gioco,appena si incontrano squadre con pressing che corrono e si difendono bene vengono a galla tutti i problemi, che sono principalmente di gioco e di mancanza di schemi.Io mi ricordo all'inizio molti dicevano ora con Miha lavoreranno sodo, ci saranno almeno corsa e grinta, io in questi mesi non ho visto niente di questo.


----------



## Sand (7 Dicembre 2015)

Il Carpi è una delle squadre peggiori che abbia mai visto la nostra serie A.
Un'accozzaglia di giocatori che tecnicamente faticavano pure in B a proporre qualcosa , gente a fine carriera e prestiti insulsi...
Almeno il Frosinone ha riproposto la stessa rosa collaudata.
Escludendo l'esterno Letizia , il loro livello è tragicamente bassissimo.

Più che il non aver vinto mi fa impazzire la partita in se!


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2015)

Questa è una squadra che può ambire al massimo all'Europa League, con un allenatore che in questo contesto può portarla appunto al massimo in Europa League. Il punto è che chi allestisce la rosa non è nemmeno da Lega Pro. Nemmeno la Casertana affiderebbe la gestione sportiva a Galliani.

Qualcuno pensa veramente di andare in Champions (lo scudetto manco lo nomino) con Kucka? Con Cerci? Abate? Montolivo?
Per questo io non sono nemmeno deluso da questi risultati. E' tutto nella norma.

L'unica cosa che non comprendo è il continuo esaltarsi per mezze cartucce, tipo Kucka e Boateng, pensando che possano migliorare la qualità della rosa. Queste sono ciofeche imbarazzanti, e se imbottisci una rosa con monnezza del genere alla fine ottieni questi risultati. E allora non c'è davvero NULLA di cui sorprendersi se a Carpi non vinci.
Ma, evidentemente, ci siamo mediocrizzati a un livello tale che tra un paio di anni staremo qui a dire che Calaiò è un upgrade.


----------



## Kaladin85 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questa è una squadra che può ambire al massimo all'Europa League, con un allenatore che in questo contesto può portarla appunto al massimo in Europa League. Il punto è che chi allestisce la rosa non è nemmeno da Lega Pro. Nemmeno la Casertana affiderebbe la gestione sportiva a Galliani.
> 
> Qualcuno pensa veramente di andare in Champions (lo scudetto manco lo nomino) con Kucka? Con Cerci? Abate? Montolivo?
> Per questo io non sono nemmeno deluso da questi risultati. E' tutto nella norma.
> ...



Il problema è che kucka e montolivo, per dirne due, sono i migliori.
Il problema è che è gente come bacca, che dovrebbe trascinare la squadra, con la sua esperienza internazionale, non è in grado.
Magari ci fossero 11 Kucka, uno che quest'anno ha sbagliato sì e no una partita e sta dando grinta, sostanza e anche tecnica ad una squadra che deve sopportare gente come alex, de sciglio, cerci, poli e un allenatore incapace


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che kucka e montolivo, per dirne due, sono i migliori.
> Il problema è che è gente come bacca, che dovrebbe trascinare la squadra, con la sua esperienza internazionale, non è in grado.
> Magari ci fossero 11 Kucka, uno che quest'anno ha sbagliato sì e no una partita e sta dando grinta, sostanza e anche tecnica ad una squadra che deve sopportare gente come alex, de sciglio, cerci, poli e un allenatore incapace



I migliori di una squadra da settimo posto, senza dubbio


----------



## Hammer (7 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma 6
Abate 5.5
Alex 6
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 6
Montolivo 5.5
Kucka 6
Bonaventura 6
*Cerci 4*
Niang 6
Bacca 4

Luiz Adriano sv




Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questa è una squadra che può ambire al massimo all'Europa League, con un allenatore che in questo contesto può portarla appunto al massimo in Europa League. Il punto è che chi allestisce la rosa non è nemmeno da Lega Pro. Nemmeno la Casertana affiderebbe la gestione sportiva a Galliani.
> 
> Qualcuno pensa veramente di andare in Champions (lo scudetto manco lo nomino) con Kucka? Con Cerci? Abate? Montolivo?
> Per questo io non sono nemmeno deluso da questi risultati. E' tutto nella norma.
> ...



Quoto ogni virgola. Soprattutto la parte sulle mezze cartucce.


----------



## ps18ps (7 Dicembre 2015)

secondo me il problema è che abbiamo una rosa piena di giocatori che non sono da milan, se fossimo il Sassuolo, per esempio, giocheremmo molto meglio perché comunque indossare la nostra maglia è più difficile, purtroppo è vero la maglia PESA. ieri nel secondo tempo l'unico che si proponeva sempre e cercava di fare qualcosa era Bonaventura, gli altri si nascondevano e facevano il compitino. Poi certo l'allenatore non è un fenomeno e preferire un altro, ma la prima cosa da fare è cambiare almeno 20 giocatori della rosa.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Dicembre 2015)

Invece io mi sorprendo, perche' un conto e' perdere con il Napoli, un altro essere umiliati dall'atalanta a san siro, non vincere con il Carpi senza fare un goal, umiliati nel gioco dal sassuolo, squadre con giocatori inferiori ai nostri,oppure volete dirmi che i vari Lasagna, Gomez sono fior di campioni.Queste partite con squadre di livello infimo si devono vincere senza se e senza ma, anche con i Cerci e Honda, invece non solo si pareggiano ma addirittura si gioca malissimo.Inaccettabile


----------



## Lambro (7 Dicembre 2015)

il problema è se metti insieme una rosa composta di molti scarsoni, perchè un cerci infilato in un giusto contesto intanto se gioca gioca perchè se lo merita , con prove in allenamento o in campo che convincano l'allenatore (cosa che non è successa con simeone e l'han mandato via subito dopo 6 mesi) , come a torino dove era un baluardo della squadra di ventura, oppure se è cosi' scarso viene messo ai bordi della squadra titolare.
Invece da noi GIOCA e GIOCA SEMPRE! anche se fa' pena
ieri 70 minuti c'è toccato sopportarlo, SETTANTA!

e con la sua mirabile mossa, dribblo rientro e tiro, ci ha dato la bellezza di ZERO GOL e a mente direi anche ZERO TIRI PERICOLOSI.
l'ala inversa è fallimentare, molto meglio niang che pur stracotto messo li' sulla destra ha provato a crossare varie volte di destro.

Per me è un esperimento fallito, ha avuto 2 partite decenti dove poteva fare quel salto importante che invece non ha fatto, un po' l'emblema della sua carriera nelle top squadre, sempre stata fallimentare sia a roma si a firenze, sia a madrid ed ora milano.
lui è stato un grande a pisa e a torino, stop.


----------



## Serginho (7 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> A mio modestissimo parere la rosa di Seedorf era mille volte meglio di questa. Basta pensare che avevamo Taarabt, Balotelli al top, Kakà che ci metteva l'anima, ElSharaawy che ai Cerci vari mangia in testa. La difesa era la stessa con Rami al posto di Romagnoli e il centrocampo idem con Muntari al posto di Kucka. I giocatori che abbiamo adesso, come ha ricordato bene qualcuno, sono proprio ignoranti calcisticamente parlando, io Kucka e Abate non ce li vedo proprio a fare le diagonali e i filtranti coi compagni, il tasso tecnico è ai minimi storici. Insegnare schemi di gioco a questi è come voler insegnare le tabelline ad un asino.



Taarabt che si è scoperto fenomeno solo quei pochi mesi con Seedorf, Balotelli era già in netto declino, Kakà era forse suo cugino, El Shaarawy ha giocato 2 partite forse con Seedorf poi era sempre infortunato, Rami inferiore a Romagnoli, Muntari inferiore all'attuale Kucka. Devo andare avanti?


----------



## folletto (7 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questa è una squadra che può ambire al massimo all'Europa League, con un allenatore che in questo contesto può portarla appunto al massimo in Europa League. Il punto è che chi allestisce la rosa non è nemmeno da Lega Pro. Nemmeno la Casertana affiderebbe la gestione sportiva a Galliani.
> 
> Qualcuno pensa veramente di andare in Champions (lo scudetto manco lo nomino) con Kucka? Con Cerci? Abate? Montolivo?
> Per questo io non sono nemmeno deluso da questi risultati. E' tutto nella norma.
> ...





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> I migliori di una squadra da settimo posto, senza dubbio



Purtroppo, e ripeto purtroppo, hai ragione. Adriano con la complicità di Silvio ci sta letteralmente distruggendo. La tua frase che ho evidenziato corrisponde tristemente a ciò che stiamo (il Milan ed i suoi tifosi) diventando. 
Forse hai calcato un pò la mano ma ciò che dici alla fine è inconfutabile, come aveva già detto l'amministratore del forum recentemente in un topic che si chiamava "la bonaventurizzazione del Milan" o qualcosa del genere; ti viene da dire "ma come, ma se Jack è il migliore!".........ma alla fine è proprio quello il dramma


----------



## HyenaSmith (7 Dicembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Taarabt che si è scoperto fenomeno solo quei pochi mesi con Seedorf, Balotelli era già in netto declino, Kakà era forse suo cugino, El Shaarawy ha giocato 2 partite forse con Seedorf poi era sempre infortunato, Rami inferiore a Romagnoli, Muntari inferiore all'attuale Kucka. Devo andare avanti?



Taarabt quando ha giocato nel Milan ha fatto benissimo, Kakà non sarà stato quello dei tempi d'ora ma correva e ha segnato anche qualche gol mettendoci sempre impegno, Balotelli ed ElSharaawy quel poco che facevano era comunque equivalente o superiore a quello che stanno facendo Bacca e un Cerci a caso al momento, Rami inferiore a Romagnoli di quanto? Non è il cambio Rami-Romagnoli che ti fa fare il passo in avanti, stesso discorso per Muntari-Kucka, anzi nella stagione di Seedorf il ghanese ha fatto 5 gol. 

Quest'anno chi abbiamo di così più forte rispetto a quella formazione? Solo Bonaventura al momento. Anzi, quella formazione ha macinato parecchi punti visto che almeno il centrocampo ogni tanto aveva sprazzi di vitalità con gente che almeno un minimo correva. Se credi che quella formazione fosse molto inferiore a questa devi andarti a rivedere bene con chi giochiamo quest'anno.


----------



## HyenaSmith (7 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questa è una squadra che può ambire al massimo all'Europa League, con un allenatore che in questo contesto può portarla appunto al massimo in Europa League. Il punto è che chi allestisce la rosa non è nemmeno da Lega Pro. Nemmeno la Casertana affiderebbe la gestione sportiva a Galliani.
> 
> Qualcuno pensa veramente di andare in Champions (lo scudetto manco lo nomino) con Kucka? Con Cerci? Abate? Montolivo?
> Per questo io non sono nemmeno deluso da questi risultati. E' tutto nella norma.
> ...



Analisi ineccepibile. Avercela con Mihailovic perchè sta conducendo una squadra da settimo posto al settimo posto è ridicolo. Poi quelli che credono che Muntari sia così inferiore al fortissimo Kucka mi fanno sorridere.


----------



## HyenaSmith (7 Dicembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Invece io mi sorprendo, perche' un conto e' perdere con il Napoli, un altro essere umiliati dall'atalanta a san siro, non vincere con il Carpi senza fare un goal, umiliati nel gioco dal sassuolo, squadre con giocatori inferiori ai nostri,oppure volete dirmi che i vari Lasagna, Gomez sono fior di campioni.Queste partite con squadre di livello infimo si devono vincere senza se e senza ma, anche con i Cerci e Honda, invece non solo si pareggiano ma addirittura si gioca malissimo.Inaccettabile



Lasagna e Gomez i vari Kucka, De Sciglio, Abate,Cerci e gli Honda li usano come biscotti da inzuppare nel latte la mattina a colazione, è questo che non vi entra in mente. Siete davvero convinti che una formazione come quella di ieri sera debba vincere e convincere contro il Carpi, ma non avete capito che 8/11 della formazione di ieri è a quel livello o comunque a un livello di poco superiore non tale da giustificare un dominio a prescindere su certi campi. Ancora vivete la favoletta del Milan che a Carpi deve far il bel giuoco e stravincere e non vi siete accorti che questi di Milan c'hanno solo il nome, manco la maglia. una squadra con Abate e Cerci sulla fascia destra con che coraggio si pretende vada a fare gioco e dominare a Carpi? Questi farebbero fatica in serie B.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Lasagna e Gomez i vari Kucka, De Sciglio, Abate,Cerci e gli Honda li usano come biscotti da inzuppare nel latte la mattina a colazione, è questo che non vi entra in mente. Siete davvero convinti che una formazione come quella di ieri sera debba vincere e convincere contro il Carpi, ma non avete capito che 8/11 della formazione di ieri è a quel livello o comunque a un livello di poco superiore non tale da giustificare un dominio a prescindere su certi campi. Ancora vivete la favoletta del Milan che a Carpi deve far il bel giuoco e stravincere e non vi siete accorti che questi di Milan c'hanno solo il nome, manco la maglia. una squadra con Abate e Cerci sulla fascia destra con che coraggio si pretende vada a fare gioco e dominare a Carpi? Questi farebbero fatica in serie B.


Finiamola di raccontare favole, il Carpi e' una squadretta con giocatori bolliti vedi Zaccardo e Borriello e altri sconosciuti che faticherebbero pure in lega pro vedi Lasagna, Lollo e compagnia,non riuscire neppure a fare gioco con queste squadre allora meglio non presentarsi nemmeno alle partite e perdere a tavolino, ma non scherziamo su. I nostri pure scarsi sono nazionali quelli del Carpi e squadre simili sono dei dilettanti


----------



## Serginho (7 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Taarabt quando ha giocato nel Milan ha fatto benissimo, Kakà non sarà stato quello dei tempi d'ora ma correva e ha segnato anche qualche gol mettendoci sempre impegno, Balotelli ed ElSharaawy quel poco che facevano era comunque equivalente o superiore a quello che stanno facendo Bacca e un Cerci a caso al momento, Rami inferiore a Romagnoli di quanto? Non è il cambio Rami-Romagnoli che ti fa fare il passo in avanti, stesso discorso per Muntari-Kucka, anzi nella stagione di Seedorf il ghanese ha fatto 5 gol.
> 
> Quest'anno chi abbiamo di così più forte rispetto a quella formazione? Solo Bonaventura al momento. Anzi, quella formazione ha macinato parecchi punti visto che almeno il centrocampo ogni tanto aveva sprazzi di vitalità con gente che almeno un minimo correva. Se credi che quella formazione fosse molto inferiore a questa devi andarti a rivedere bene con chi giochiamo quest'anno.



Sei completamente fuori strada, inutile continuare per me.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Dicembre 2015)

Guardiamo il lato positivo: abbiamo giocato meglio rispetto al match di Coppa Italia col Crotone, che probabilmente è persino più forte del Carpi 
Scherzi a parte, purtroppo quest'anno sto seguendo la squadra in maniera estremamente passiva rispetto agli anni passati. I discorsi sono sempre gli stessi, i problemi tecnici e societari sono sempre gli stessi: non ho più nemmeno la forza né la voglia di arrabbiarmi, mi hanno tolto persino l'entusiasmo di veder giocare la mia squadra del cuore, che continuo comunque a seguire perché non smetterò mai di tifarla.
Col Crotone, per tornare al match di Coppa Italia, si è vista tutta la differenza, nonostante la categoria di differenza, tra una squadra ben organizzata che riesce a ben figurare anche con 6 giocatori diversi rispetto ai titolari e una squadra improvvisata, senza reali ambizioni, costruita male e male assortita tra i reparti, in cui non è che poi ci sia una così grande differenza tra titolari e riserve (in particolar modo a centrocampo). Col Carpi, invece, senza aver subito troppo, non riusciamo ad essere incisivi in attacco. Non è affatto una casualità: questa rosa è talmente costruita male che o si cura bene la fase difensiva, abbandonando quasi al loro destino gli attaccanti, oppure si interpreta bene la fase offensiva, lasciando dei buchi dietro impressionanti.
Arriveremo un po' più in alto rispetto agli ultimi 2 anni, ma nelle più rosee aspettative possiamo arrivare sesti, niente di più. Inter, Juve, Napoli, Fiorentina e Roma sono più forti di noi.


----------



## HyenaSmith (7 Dicembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Sei completamente fuori strada, inutile continuare per me.



Mi sa che quello fuori strada sei te e anche di parecchio. Effettivamente non ha senso continuare.


----------



## HyenaSmith (7 Dicembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Finiamola di raccontare favole, il Carpi e' una squadretta con giocatori bolliti vedi Zaccardo e Borriello e altri sconosciuti che faticherebbero pure in lega pro vedi Lasagna, Lollo e compagnia,non riuscire neppure a fare gioco con queste squadre allora meglio non presentarsi nemmeno alle partite e perdere a tavolino, ma non scherziamo su. *I nostri pure scarsi sono nazionali* quelli del Carpi e squadre simili sono dei dilettanti



Ahahahaha, mi sembra di risentire le baggianate di Galliani.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha, mi sembra di risentire le baggianate di Galliani.


Perche' Bacca, Honda, De Sciglio, Montolivo,Bonaventura,Bertolacci non sono nazionali? Mi sa che mi sono sbagliato lo sono Lasagna, Torromino, Borriello. ROFL


----------



## HyenaSmith (7 Dicembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Perche' Bacca, Honda, De Sciglio, Montolivo,Bonaventura,Bertolacci non sono nazionali? Mi sa che mi sono sbagliato lo sono Lasagna, Torromino, Borriello. ROFL



Sì delle nazionali peggiori degli ultimi anni. Tra l'altro Montolivo, Bonaventura e Bertolacci non giocano mai. Secondo il tuo ragionamento anche Ogbonna è nazionale perchè ha fatto 2 presenze. Ah, anche Giaccherini, Acerbi e Soriano sono nazionali, non mi pare giochino nel Real Madrid, anzi, giocano in squadre mediocri. Fate proprio scorpacciata delle cavolate di Galliani, non pensavo che qualcuno si bevesse l'assioma nazionale=forte, eppure...


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Sì delle nazionali peggiori degli ultimi anni. Tra l'altro Montolivo, Bonaventura e Bertolacci non giocano mai. Secondo il tuo ragionamento anche Ogbonna è nazionale perchè ha fatto 2 presenze. Ah, anche Giaccherini, Acerbi e Soriano sono nazionali, non mi pare giochino nel Real Madrid, anzi, giocano in squadre mediocri. Fate proprio scorpacciata delle cavolate di Galliani, non pensavo che qualcuno si bevesse l'assioma nazionale=forte, eppure...


Mi sembra che scrivo in italiano, forse mi sono spiegato male io, ma ne dubito.Dove ho scritto che sono forti, veramente ho scritto l'esatto contrario e soprattutto ho detto che per battere il Carpi non c'e' bisogno del miglior Sheva o di Maldini,con le piccole mi aspetto almeno una parvenza di gioco,non sto chiedendo chissa' cosa.


----------



## Serginho (7 Dicembre 2015)

Mah


----------



## Serginho (7 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Mi sa che quello fuori strada sei te e anche di parecchio. Effettivamente non ha senso continuare.



Sarebbe più costruttivo spiegare l'algebra ad una mensola che continuare una discussione con te. L'altro utente sta dimostrando con l'italiano ciò che ho appena scritto


----------



## HyenaSmith (7 Dicembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che scrivo in italiano, forse mi sono spiegato male io, ma ne dubito.Dove ho scritto che sono forti, veramente ho scritto l'esatto contrario e soprattutto ho detto che per battere il Carpi non c'e' bisogno del miglior Sheva o di Maldini,con le piccole mi aspetto almeno una parvenza di gioco,non sto chiedendo chissa' cosa.



E io ti sto spiegano che 7/11 di quelli scesi ieri in campo sono a livello del Carpi o quasi e che il gioco lo fai quando hai gente funzionale al progetto, non quando compri una punta d'area piccola e non hai chi crossi sulle fasce. Preferisco un Borriello a cui mettono il pallone sulla testa a 2 metri dalla porta a un Bacca lasciato brancolare nel vuoto dell'area di rigore o costretto ad andarsi a prendere il pallone a metà campo perchè non è stato acquistato chi dovrebbe avere il compito di valorizzarlo.



Serginho ha scritto:


> Sarebbe più costruttivo spiegare l'algebra ad una mensola che continuare una discussione con te. L'altro utente sta dimostrando con l'italiano ciò che ho appena scritto



E allora vai a spiegare l'algebra ad una mensola che a giudicare dalle tue battutine tristi è ciò che fai durante l'arco della giornata: sparare boiate a casaccio.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Quando entrerete nell'ordine di idee che sì, questo Milan è molto più scarso della Fiorentina e che Kalinic, Ilicic, Borja Valero e Alonso si fanno il bidet con Montolivo, Kucka, Cerci, Abate, sarà sempre troppo tardi.
> Sono passati quasi 5 anni e ancora siete convinti che il problema sia l'allenatore e vi stupite se il Sassuolo gioca meglio di noi, quando la rosa del Sassuolo in alcuni ruoli ha gente decisamente superiore alla nostra rosa. Smettetela di vivere nel mondo dei sogni e accettate il fatto che questa sia una formazione da ottavo-nono posto.
> Abate: giocatore da media-bassa classsifica
> De Sciglio: giocatore da bassa classifica
> ...





E poi basta anche vedere la panchina a modena con Livieri, Abbiati, Suso, Poli, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Josè Mauri, Zapata, De Jong, Calabria, Honda, e Luiz Adriano...

Quindi anche io chiedo perfavore smettiamola di sopravalutare i nostri scarsi, mediocri e ancora non pronti giocatori, smettiamola di giudicare l'enessimo allenatore.. una squadra come il Milan ha bisogno di un proggeto con campioni e basta.

Galliani maledetto!!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Dicembre 2015)

Ho seguito una discussione incomprensibile, non è che un problema debba escluderne un'altro,

abbiamo chiaramente grossi problemi d'organico, basta vedere la panchina di sabato...
ma chi ha appena un minimo di competenza tattica non può non rendersi conto che Miha nulla sta apportando a questa squadra, 
anzi...
manca totalmente un impronta di gioco, i reparti sono slegati, la squadra è passiva, manca intensità di gioco,
e queste cose un buon allenatore le trasmette anche se allena dilettanti,
anzi per assurdo più una squadra è scarsa più si nota la mano dell'allenatore, sia in positivo che in negativo.


----------



## Kaladin85 (8 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> E io ti sto spiegano che 7/11 di quelli scesi ieri in campo sono a livello del Carpi o quasi e che il gioco lo fai quando hai gente funzionale al progetto, non quando compri una punta d'area piccola e non hai chi crossi sulle fasce. Preferisco un Borriello a cui mettono il pallone sulla testa a 2 metri dalla porta a un Bacca lasciato brancolare nel vuoto dell'area di rigore o costretto ad andarsi a prendere il pallone a metà campo perchè non è stato acquistato chi dovrebbe avere il compito di valorizzarlo.
> .



Sì, vabbè...ok la delusione,ma cerchiamo di ragionare.
Nel carpi ci gioca zaccardo,uno che al Milan faceva tribuna fissa e le poche volte che è sceso in campo per mancanza di alternative è stato vomitevole.
E ci gioca Borriello uno che ha girato tutte le squadre top in italia ed è sempre stato scaricato.
Questa rosa, come titolari, è inferiore solo a Roma, Napoli e Juventus; con un altro allenatore staremmo lottando per la Champions.
La Fiorentina è davanti con Kalinic, che non vale un'unghia di Bacca e Ilicic che fino all'anno scorso era un bidone conclamato, che a firenze volevano cacciare a pedate nel sedere.


----------



## HyenaSmith (8 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Sì, vabbè...ok la delusione,ma cerchiamo di ragionare.
> Nel carpi ci gioca zaccardo,uno che al Milan faceva tribuna fissa e le poche volte che è sceso in campo per mancanza di alternative è stato vomitevole.
> E ci gioca Borriello uno che ha girato tutte le squadre top in italia ed è sempre stato scaricato.
> Questa rosa, come titolari, è inferiore solo a Roma, Napoli e Juventus; con un altro allenatore staremmo lottando per la Champions.
> La Fiorentina è davanti con Kalinic, che non vale un'unghia di Bacca e Ilicic che fino all'anno scorso era un bidone conclamato, che a firenze volevano cacciare a pedate nel sedere.



Secondo me non avete ancora ben chiara la situazione attuale del Milan. Capisco che è difficile accettarlo, ma sarebbe anche ora ti togliersi le fette di salame dagli occhi. Inter e Fiorentina hanno una rosa molto più competitiva della nostra.


----------



## Kaladin85 (8 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Secondo me non avete ancora ben chiara la situazione attuale del Milan. Capisco che è difficile accettarlo, ma sarebbe anche ora ti togliersi le fette di salame dagli occhi. Inter e Fiorentina hanno una rosa molto più competitiva della nostra.



No, non ce l'hanno, hanno solo due allenatori che, al contrario del nostro, sono riusciti a cogliere il meglio dal materiale umano che hanno a disposizione.
santon e nagatomo non sono meglio di antonelli e abate, miranda e murillo rispetto a mexes e alex hanno di meglio solo l'età, ranocchia non vale romagnoli; guarin fino all'anno scorso era un separato in casa, brozovic non sta dimostrando molto più di kucka, jovetic è sempre stato discontinuo, perisic un'incognita, ljiajic un disadattato che non ha mai reso per un'intera stagione in vita sua.
L'unico campione vero sulla carta è kondogbia; e poi c'è Icardi, che però non gioca
E vogliamo parlare di Felipe Melo? L'equivalente nerazzurro di Muntari.
La vera differenza tra noi e loro è l'allenatore.

Così come con la Fiorentina, una squadra che si basa sulle giocate di uno che è sempre stato etichettato come bidone ovunque è andato (Ilicic) e che l'anno scorso volevano lapidare e gettare nell'Arno e i gol di Kalinic, un perfetto signor nessuno fino all'altro ieri.

E' l'allenatore che fa la differenza, soprattutto quando la rosa non è al top e devi farla rendere al 120%. Vogliamo parlare di Ventura e di come ha trasformato due bidoni come immobile e cerci? O di Guidolin che arrivava costantemente in europa con un'Udinese che, partito lui, gioca per non retrocedere? O il Sassuolo di Di Francesco, una squadra di scarti e giocatori da serie B, che gioca allo stesso modo anche se cambia undici titolari?


----------



## HyenaSmith (8 Dicembre 2015)

Vabbè ok, credete alla favoletta che siamo superiori a Fiorentina e Inter. Sono esterrefatto.


----------



## Danielsan (8 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> No, non ce l'hanno, hanno solo due allenatori che, al contrario del nostro, sono riusciti a cogliere il meglio dal materiale umano che hanno a disposizione.
> santon e nagatomo non sono meglio di antonelli e abate, *miranda e murillo rispetto a mexes e alex hanno di meglio solo l'età*, ranocchia non vale romagnoli; guarin fino all'anno scorso era un separato in casa, *brozovic non sta dimostrando molto più di kucka*,* jovetic* è sempre stato discontinuo, *perisic* un'incognita,* ljiajic *un disadattato che non ha mai reso per un'intera stagione in vita sua.
> L'unico campione vero sulla carta è kondogbia; e poi c'è Icardi, che però non gioca
> E vogliamo parlare di Felipe Melo? L'equivalente nerazzurro di Muntari.
> ...



Dopo questa arringa mi appello alla clemenza della corte. 
A parte gli scherzi,io sono dell'idea che questa rosa non sia assolutamente da 3° posto.
Detto questo penso anche che la mano dell'allenatore si dovrebbe vedere e fino a oggi si è visto poco e niente, però come spesso accade la verità sta nel mezzo. 
Non può essere solo colpa dell'allenatore,avrà le sue colpe ma rispetto al resto secondo me rimane il male minore.
Penso che per questa squadra il reale obiettivo sia un posto in EL, inutile fare paragoni con Inzaghi dove il crollo è avvenuto dopo Dicembre.
PS: 
Dire che Miranda e Murillo rispetto ad Alex e Mexes hanno di meglio solo l'età perdonami ma è un ragionamento Gallianesco.
Ljajc,Perisic,Jovetic,Brozovic rispetto a molti dei nostri hanno quel qualcosa chiamata Tecnica Individuale e Talento che durante una partita tende ad incidere eh. L'inter non mi sembra che giochi come il Barca. Però rispetto ai nostri ha la qualità per creare e sfruttare episodi all'interno della partita grazie alle doti individuali che noi ci sogniamo in questo momento.


----------



## HyenaSmith (8 Dicembre 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Dopo questa arringa mi appello alla clemenza della corte.
> A parte gli scherzi,io sono dell'idea che questa rosa non sia assolutamente da 3° posto.
> Detto questo penso anche che la mano dell'allenatore si dovrebbe vedere e fino a oggi si è visto poco e niente, però come spesso accade la verità sta nel mezzo.
> Non può essere solo colpa dell'allenatore,avrà le sue colpe ma rispetto al resto secondo me rimane il male minore.
> ...



No ma infatti, leggere queste cose è davvero allucinante, vuol dire non capire una ceppa di calcio. Il bello è che credono pure di avere ragione e vengono puntualmente smentiti dai risultati e dal bel giuoco. Io spero davvero arrivi un Guidolin o un Prandelli, poi vedremo a cosa si attaccheranno.


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> No ma infatti, leggere queste cose è davvero allucinante, vuol dire non capire una ceppa di calcio. Il bello è che credono pure di avere ragione e vengono puntualmente smentiti dai risultati e dal bel giuoco. Io spero davvero arrivi un Guidolin o un Prandelli, poi vedremo a cosa si attaccheranno.



Se lo dico a cosa si attaccano verrei bannato


----------



## Milan7champions (8 Dicembre 2015)

Mihalovic non vale niente in confronto a Guidolin,non scherziamo proprio, fino adesso il serbo ha gli stessi punti e soprattutto lo stesso gioco osceno di Inzaghi alla prima esperienza in serie a, non sono opinioni ma sono fatti. La rosa non sara' niente di che, ma l'allenatore non ha dato nulla al momento, si e' fatto dominare a san siro dall'atalanta e sassuolo e gia' mi e' bastato questo


----------



## Kaladin85 (9 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> No ma infatti, leggere queste cose è davvero allucinante, vuol dire non capire una ceppa di calcio. Il bello è che credono pure di avere ragione e vengono puntualmente smentiti dai risultati e dal bel giuoco. Io spero davvero arrivi un Guidolin o un Prandelli, poi vedremo a cosa si attaccheranno.



Ma guarda che qui l'unico che scrive fesserie sei tu...perchè, diciamolo chiaramente, uno che esalta Ilicic o ha fumato, o ha bevuto, o non capisce nulla di calcio o è un tifoso della fiorentina e non capisco cosa ci faccia qui.
Perchè la realtà dei fatti è che, attualmente, la vera differenza, in negativo, la fa l'incapacità dell'allenatore del Milan rispetto alla bravura di quello della fiorentina ed alla furbizia di quello dell'inter.


E, per inciso, se l'anno scorso avessimo preso Ilicic al posto di Bonaventura o Marcos Alonso a parametro zero dal Bolton o quest'estate Kalinic al posto di Bacca o Astori al posto di Romagnoli, saremmo stati tutti pronti a chiedere la testa di galliani, e sfido chiunque ad affermare il contrario


----------



## HyenaSmith (9 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che qui l'unico che scrive fesserie sei tu...perchè, diciamolo chiaramente, uno che esalta Ilicic o ha fumato, o ha bevuto, o non capisce nulla di calcio o è un tifoso della fiorentina e non capisco cosa ci faccia qui.
> Perchè la realtà dei fatti è che, attualmente, la vera differenza, in negativo, la fa l'incapacità dell'allenatore del Milan rispetto alla bravura di quello della fiorentina ed alla furbizia di quello dell'inter.
> 
> 
> E, per inciso, se l'anno scorso avessimo preso Ilicic al posto di Bonaventura o Marcos Alonso a parametro zero dal Bolton o quest'estate Kalinic al posto di Bacca o Astori al posto di Romagnoli, saremmo stati tutti pronti a chiedere la testa di galliani, e sfido chiunque ad affermare il contrario



Io non esalto Ilicic, evidenzio la scarsezza dei nostri. Poi uno che dice che la differenza tra Murillo e Miranda e Alex e Mexes è solo l'età e dice che io non capisco nulla di calcio si commenta da solo. E' proprio vero che non c'è mai limite al peggio. Posa la grappa e buttati un secchio con del ghiaccio in testa perchè stai svarionando di brutto.


----------



## Kaladin85 (9 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Io non esalto Ilicic, evidenzio la scarsezza dei nostri. Poi uno che dice che la differenza tra Murillo e Miranda e Alex e Mexes è solo l'età e dice che io non capisco nulla di calcio si commenta da solo. E' proprio vero che non c'è mai limite al peggio. Posa la grappa e buttati un secchio con del ghiaccio in testa perchè stai svarionando di brutto.



E quale sarebbe la differenza se non l'età? Perchè Alex e Mexes, quando erano più giovani, a livello tecnico e tattico, per usare una tua espressione, "si facevano il bidet" con gli attuali Murillo e Miranda. 
Ma d'altra parte da uno che si esalta guardando giocare Ilicic mi aspetto di tutto


----------



## HyenaSmith (9 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> E quale sarebbe la differenza se non l'età? Perchè Alex e Mexes, quando erano più giovani, a livello tecnico e tattico, per usare una tua espressione, "si facevano il bidet" con gli attuali Murillo e Miranda.
> Ma d'altra parte da uno che si esalta guardando giocare Ilicic mi aspetto di tutto



Follia allo stato puro, probabilmente la parola calcio non sai neanche come si scrive.


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Follia allo stato puro, probabilmente la parola calcio non sai neanche come si scrive.



Mi spieghi una cosa: con che coraggio scrivi qui dentro? Con che coraggio ti spacci per tifoso del Milan?
Sei la vergogna dei veri tifosi del Milan, quelli che anche di fronte a questa squadra ridotta così le partite le guardano comunque o magari non le guardano ma alla fine una sbirciatina su internet la danno perchè al risultato ci tengono.
Perchè il vero tifoso al massimo si allontana un attimo, ma non tifa mai contro.
Fatti un esame di coscienza, guardati dentro, e fai coming out: tifi Fiorentina, ammettilo, così puoi vivere felice ed esaltarti con i tuoi Ilicic e Kalinic.


----------



## HyenaSmith (10 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi una cosa: con che coraggio scrivi qui dentro? Con che coraggio ti spacci per tifoso del Milan?
> Sei la vergogna dei veri tifosi del Milan, quelli che anche di fronte a questa squadra ridotta così le partite le guardano comunque o magari non le guardano ma alla fine una sbirciatina su internet la danno perchè al risultato ci tengono.
> Perchè il vero tifoso al massimo si allontana un attimo, ma non tifa mai contro.
> Fatti un esame di coscienza, guardati dentro, e fai coming out: tifi Fiorentina, ammettilo, così puoi vivere felice ed esaltarti con i tuoi Ilicic e Kalinic.



La riconferma che di calcio non capisci na sega, ma tanto Murillo e Miranda rispetto ad Alex e Mexes hanno solo l'età in più. 

Tu sei la vergogna del genere umano, probabilmente non sei un millesimo del tifoso che sono io, quante volte sei andato a Milanello a vedere gli allenamenti nella tua vita? Hai mai ricevuto la maglia di Kakà, Sheva e Maldini dal campo direttamente con tanto di dedica? Io non credo proprio, vergognati, sei uno di quelli che costantemente contribuiscono alla rovina di questo Milan che si è mediocrizzato pure nel tifo. Poi ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta, visto che a quanto pare non conosci l'italiano, che io non esalto Ilici o Kalinic, bensì degrado i nostri, che è ben diverso, ma oltre a non capire un accidenti di calcio è chiaro che neanche il dizionario sia il tuo forte, visto che continui a ripetere la stessa cosa a radiolina.


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> La riconferma che di calcio non capisci na sega, ma tanto Murillo e Miranda rispetto ad Alex e Mexes hanno solo l'età in più.
> 
> Tu sei la vergogna del genere umano, probabilmente non sei un millesimo del tifoso che sono io, quante volte sei andato a Milanello a vedere gli allenamenti nella tua vita? Hai mai ricevuto la maglia di Kakà, Sheva e Maldini dal campo direttamente con tanto di dedica? Io non credo proprio, vergognati, sei uno di quelli che costantemente contribuiscono alla rovina di questo Milan che si è mediocrizzato pure nel tifo. Poi ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta, visto che a quanto pare non conosci l'italiano, che io non esalto Ilici o Kalinic, bensì degrado i nostri, che è ben diverso, ma oltre a non capire un accidenti di calcio è chiaro che neanche il dizionario sia il tuo forte, visto che continui a ripetere la stessa cosa a radiolina.



Praticamente sei come Galliani: vivi nel passato e ti vanti di quello che è stato.
Te la tiri per le magliette autografate e perchè sei andato a Milanello a vedere gli allenamenti (io non lo faccio, sai ho un lavoro) quando si vinceva, ora tifi contro.
Complimenti davvero, tu sì che sei un rossonero doc.


----------



## HyenaSmith (10 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Praticamente sei come Galliani: vivi nel passato e ti vanti di quello che è stato.
> Te la tiri per le magliette autografate e perchè sei andato a Milanello a vedere gli allenamenti (io non lo faccio, sai ho un lavoro) quando si vinceva, ora tifi contro.
> Complimenti davvero, tu sì che sei un rossonero doc.



Veramente il Galliani sei tu, uno fuori di zucca che crede davvero che questa squadra valga più di Inter e Fiorentina. Follia all'ennesima potenza. Uno che dice che corbellerie come quella su Alex e Mexes non merita neanche risposta, è chiaro che l'ignoranza regni sovrana. Sei l'anti-tifoso, uno di quelli che andrebbe spazzato via dal Milan assieme a Galliani e Berlusconi e comunque un lavoro ce l'abbiamo tutti, non penso che questo impedisca di andare ogni tanto a Milanello quando si ha qualche oretta libera nell'arco di un anno, ovviamente se non chiudevi con una stupidata non eri contento. Comunque sei pregato di smetterla di rispondermi, io con gente gallianizzata non voglio averci nulla a che fare.


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Veramente il Galliani sei tu, uno fuori di zucca che crede davvero che questa squadra valga più di Inter e Fiorentina. Follia all'ennesima potenza. Uno che dice che corbellerie come quella su Alex e Mexes non merita neanche risposta, è chiaro che l'ignoranza regni sovrana. Sei l'anti-tifoso, uno di quelli che andrebbe spazzato via dal Milan assieme a Galliani e Berlusconi e comunque un lavoro ce l'abbiamo tutti, non penso che questo impedisca di andare ogni tanto a Milanello quando si ha qualche oretta libera nell'arco di un anno, ovviamente se non chiudevi con una stupidata non eri contento. Comunque sei pregato di smetterla di rispondermi, io con gente gallianizzata non voglio averci nulla a che fare.



Su questo concordo, non mi va di abbassarmi al tuo livello, fatto di ignoranza e offese gratuite.
Ti lascio alla tua amata Fiorentina.
Io, nel bene o nel male, continuo a tifare Milan.
Addio, violaceo


----------



## HyenaSmith (10 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Su questo concordo, non mi va di abbassarmi al tuo livello, fatto di ignoranza e offese gratuite.
> Ti lascio alla tua amata Fiorentina.
> Io, nel bene o nel male, continuo a tifare Milan.
> Addio, violaceo



Peggio di un bambino che non la sa fare nel vasino. Secondo il tuo ragionamento da pazzoide siccome io penso che Zappacosta sia meglio di Abate sono un tifoso granada giusto? Sei tutto ciò che un tifoso del Milan non dovrebbe essere: ignorante, presuntuoso, ami l'A.C. Giannino e fai figure barbine a destra e a manca, sei palesemente un interista in incognito. Addio nerazzurro.


----------

